# Uber Promoting Use Of The Service For Medical Transport e.g. Pregnant Women For Childbirth



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

The article mentions it in passing but skips over the implications of the use of the service for medical transport. I don't know about you but I refuse to be used for medical transport in urgent situations like childbirth, or any other urgent medical issues. We don't get paid enough to bear that type of liability.

Here's the ad, and an excerpt from the article appears below it with a link to the article following both.






*Fresh off logo overhaul, Uber breaks biggest campaign in its history*
By E.J. Schultz. Published on September 16, 2018.

Uber is putting its image repair campaign in the rearview mirror as it launches the biggest campaign in its history in an attempt to strike a more uplifting tone.

The campaign by 72andSunny Los Angeles is called "Doors Are Always Opening." It will debut on TV Sunday night during NBC's broadcast of the New York Giant-Dallas Cowboys game, as part of a major media investment by the ride-hailing marketer. ...

https://adage.com/article/cmo-strategy/uber-breaks-biggest-campaign-history/314946/


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think I’m going to puke.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think I'm going to puke.


Just imagine if someone's water breaks in your car, or they have a heart attack while in route to the hospital, or blood starts spurting out all over your car.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Just imagine if someone's water breaks in your car, or they have a heart attack while in route to the hospital, or blood starts spurting out all over your car.


I guess as long as they tip it won't matter.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I guess as long as they tip it won't matter.


I'm looking forward to being awarded the coveted birthing babies badge for sure.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

what a ****ing joke. remember drivers, always keep your doors locked until you can size up the passenger. if they're pregnant and looking like they're in pain, they can call the trained professionals.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> what a &%[email protected]!*ing joke. remember drivers, always keep your doors locked until you can size up the passenger. if they're pregnant and looking like they're in pain, they can call the trained professionals.


Yeah this is taking community service way too far.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yeah this is taking community service way too far.


Yeah, I'm wondering if maybe we're gonna need midwife certification come this time next year.

You know I joke but the entire idea of this stupidity is mindboggling. This reminds me of their genius idea to be an underaged unaccompanied minor transport company earlier, and while they did away with the webpage and ads for that you can still make the argument they're quietly engaged in that business still now. At driver expense of course.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think I'm going to puke.


/cancels and drives away


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know if I didn't see this myself..

I wouldn't have believed it...

They REALLY ARE showing an Uber...

Transporting a pregnant woman...8>O

Having labor in the car...

Or at least implying that...

This is scary and stupid....8>O

Not in my car...!!!

Rakos


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

wow the degree and level of stupid and irresponsible and deaf to drivers' concerns...


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Rakos said:


> You know if I didn't see this myself..
> 
> I wouldn't have believed it...
> 
> ...


It really is hard to believe this idea was vetted even minimally.

It makes Uber look like they've got a bunch of ametuers working there.

We know they have a legal department, and now we know they don't bother to vet their stupid expanding market ideas through them. .

Well I suppose we discovered that when they ran with the other stupid idea of becoming an underaged unaccompanied minor transport service.

The managing director that allowed this idea to go through needs to be summarily fired



Texie Driver said:


> wow the degree and level of stupid and irresponsible and deaf to drivers' concerns...


I absolutely could not agree more with this sentiment.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

I just sent this. Permission granted to plagairize, I feel like they really need to hear about this genius commercial...











Texie Driver said:


> I just sent this. Permission granted to plagairize, I feel like they really need to hear about this genius commercial...












keywords. i gots them keywords.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Texie Driver said:


> I just sent this. Permission granted to plagairize, I feel like they really need to hear about this genius commercial...
> View attachment 260710
> 
> 
> ...


Very well done.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

How much is the Uber water break fee, Uber afterbirth placenta in the car fee, and Uber child birth delivery fee. It's just irresponsible for a driver to earn $2.36 to take a woman in labor to the hospital and to promote it as a service.

Do you really think I'm gonna let a woman in labor get in my car for less than $1 a mile go F yourself Uber and Dara

#Longhaul ambulance rides



Wonkytonk said:


> It really is hard to believe this idea was vetted even minimally.
> 
> It makes Uber look like they've got a bunch of ametuers working there.
> 
> ...


Uber does not care, they make you agree to a TOS and the pax did too that lets Uber do anything without you being able to sue them. They would rather spend $50 million in legal fees than pay someone off and set a precedent for future problems because Uber is like a criminal enterprise and they have done many illegal and immoral things in the past.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Notice how they say..

no need to respond back...

That will go in file 13...8>O

Nice try...better to tweet it...

Bet it will get attention then...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'll tell them if she's in labor I can't ride without a baby seat.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Notice how they say..
> 
> no need to respond back...
> 
> ...


i have noticed the first canned response always comes quickly after hitting "send", probably without human interaction. click "no" at end when propted did this answer your concern... or yes to " can i help you further"... this screen seems to vary... lol

the 2nd response always takes longer and seems to be at least partially human-generated. still no reply to my follow up message. will post when i get one.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I hope Uber gets in trouble for showing black people with no car and no insurance to pay for an ambulance.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

latest reply...


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Texie Driver said:


> latest reply...
> 
> View attachment 260739


I wonder why they felt the need to key in your local op team? That implies a certain level of autonomy by market of which I wasn't currently aware. I'm aware that things like the qualifying factors for VIP status are local op team driven, but not something like this.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

The people at corporate are on bath salts, there's no other explanation for this STUPID SHIT

"Amniotic fluid, the forgotten bodily fluid" 
_GET SOME IN YOUR CAR TODAY, SIGN UP TO DRIVE FOR UBER_


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

They are just givimg drivers more reasons to shuffle . Pregnant lady , not in my car .


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> I wonder why they felt the need to key in your local op team? That implies a certain level of autonomy by market of which I wasn't currently aware. I'm aware that things like the qualifying factors for VIP status are local op team driven, but not something like this.


maybe it is the first step in their order of ops to get your concern routed to some type of manager level human, idk i thought it was encouraging that it actually went somewhere "else".

maybe to the person who reviews my driver account and manufactures a reason to cordially uninvite me from Uber

*shrug*


----------



## WingyDriver (Jun 26, 2018)

Um.....I'm not an EMT, nor do I have any medical certifications. At one point, I was CPR certified, but that was 20 years ago. Is UBER going to pay for "Paramedic" training for it's drivers? I'd still turn the training down, but come on people! THIS is rediculousness gone amuck!!!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Texie Driver said:


> maybe to the person who reviews my driver account and manufactures a reason to cordially uninvite me from Uber
> *shrug*


It's like they're following a chain of command of some sort, but to be blunt what you say above did cross my mind. At this point I just don't have much faith that they'll consistently do the right thing.



WingyDriver said:


> Um.....I'm not an EMT, nor do I have any medical certifications. At one point, I was CPR certified, but that was 20 years ago. Is UBER going to pay for "Paramedic" training for it's drivers? I'd still turn the training down, but come on people! THIS is rediculousness gone amuck!!!


Exactly. While I technically know what's involved in the process that doesn't mean I'm qualified, or want to engage in the act itself.


----------



## WingyDriver (Jun 26, 2018)

> Exactly. While I technically know what's involved in the process that doesn't mean I'm qualified, or want to engage in the act itself.


Yup! I see liability written all over this! Paramedics go to school for this stuff for a reason. Putting a mishmash of American society into their shoes for the sake of saving a buck is stupid. They're doing it down here in Florida(I know of at least one hospital in the St. Pete area)already and God help the drivers who are taking these pax around.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> It really is hard to believe this idea was vetted even minimally.
> 
> *It makes Uber look like they've got a bunch of ametuers working there. *
> 
> ...


Would you like to try my Bowls ?


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

This is no less than reprehensible on Uber's part! I will refuse to drive anyone needing serious medical attention, or with a high potential of needing emergent care. I'm a retired RN, and would not do it even if they paid me the wage my license and experience would command in the Philadelphia area.

It would be the wrong thing to do for a loved one, why does Uber think it's the right thing for their pax?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Bus Bozo said:


> It would be the wrong thing to do for a loved one, why does Uber think it's the right thing for their pax?


Probably because they stand to make a quick buck with the intention of taking the stance that "we never told that contractor to do nothin nohow" if it ever goes to court.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Next Up:
The driver refused the pregnant lady.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Next Up:
> The driver refused the pregnant lady.


Next up after that: Uber driver charged after passenger dies on the way to hospital.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Flat rate $150 is better than $900 ambulance ride


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Rakos said:


> You know if I didn't see this myself..
> 
> I wouldn't have believed it...
> 
> ...


Awww, she'll name the baby after you. Welcome "Baby Rakos" into the world!



1.5xorbust said:


> I guess as long as they tip it won't matter.


"TIP"
lmao


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...bulance-health-care-services-costs/334338001/

*This man's 2-mile ambulance ride cost $2,700. Is that normal?*


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...bulance-health-care-services-costs/334338001/
> 
> *This man's 2-mile ambulance ride cost $2,700. Is that normal?*


yes.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

relax guys.
The woman in the ad is no more than 7 months pregnant.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Flat rate $150 is better than $900 ambulance ride


if you can do them for only $900, market it to Goodyear, Arizona as the "Death Valley Hospital Bypass Route".


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I’m on the way to the store to get my new supplies.. a mop and bucket for any broken water/amniotic fluid/blood/etc, towels and a towel warmer, rubber gloves, scrubs and a mask, receiving blanket, and a breastfeeding/latching on how-to booklet

(Right after I move the cooler and 24 pack of water in the trunk to make room for baby supplies)


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I'm on the way to the store to get my new supplies.. a mop and bucket for any broken water/amniotic fluid/blood/etc, towels and a towel warmer, rubber gloves, scrubs and a mask, receiving blanket, and a breastfeeding/latching on how-to booklet


you forgot the cigars with "it's a [boy/girl]" bands


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Texie Driver said:


> you forgot the cigars with "it's a [boy/girl]" bands


And BALLOONS we need balloons for sure


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Coming soon:

UberOSTEO
UberOBGYN
UberCARDIO
UberPSYCH
UberDDS
UberPHARMA
UberEMT


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> UberPSYCH


Isn't that UberX?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> UberOSTEO
> UberOBGYN
> ...


UberSpecialNeeds


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

The baby will get lifetime free Uber rides!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I'm on the way to the store to get my new supplies.. a mop and bucket for any broken water/amniotic fluid/blood/etc, towels and a towel warmer, rubber gloves, scrubs and a mask, receiving blanket, and a breastfeeding/latching on how-to booklet
> 
> (Right after I move the cooler and 24 pack of water in the trunk to make room for baby supplies)


Haha damn, you've got this all figured out. I was thinking a couple papers and some bottled water.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

yeah thats a lawsuit waiting to happen right there. uber drivers are not paramedics, I dont know what uber is trying to do here. if that was me I would refuse the ride and dial 911. you accept the ride that makes you liable right there and if something goes wrong that could open you up to a lawsuit. yeah no thanks.. I would take a deactivation over a lawsuit anyday.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Fargle said:


> UberSpecialNeeds


also, UberX


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Nailed the diversity too, not one white male other than a pensioner.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Steve appleby said:


> I dont know what uber is trying to do here.


180 Days of proving you can't fix stu... er, "change".

Bonus feature #39: Mobile Maternity Ward!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Seamus said:


>


Perfect.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Texie Driver said:


> also, UberX


I'd say UberPool too.


----------



## CLEVE_MAC (Jan 5, 2016)

The BALLS on this company. Unbelievable!! I can't believe that would actually be part of a video promoting Uber. It is just unbelievable. I just cannot wrap my brain around this crazy crazy arrogance that drivers are just nameless robots to provide any and all services.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Texie Driver said:


> you forgot the cigars with "it's a [boy/girl]" bands


That'll work nicely because such cigars are usually dog-rockets. I'll keep the good ones for myself.


----------



## Jimmy#1 (Dec 4, 2016)

May uber should pay us like other medical transport Co. Charge my last transport charged me $60.000.00


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

*Why mess up your car and have it cost hundreds to clean it up, when you can get an uber for under $15 and let them deal with the mess?*
_
Why I always have a tarp. It would be hard to refuse someone in immediate need._


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> UberOSTEO
> UberOBGYN
> ...


And UberMassage.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Jimmy#1 said:


> May uber should pay us like other medical transport Co. Charge my last transport charged me $60.000.00


Was it a helicopter to China?



Wraiththe said:


> *Why mess up your car and have it cost hundreds to clean it up, when you can get an uber for under $15 and let them deal with the mess?*
> _
> Why I always have a tarp. It would be hard to refuse someone in immediate need._


I agree unfortunately many would do the ride if you are on the spot. It's just crazy and dangerous to advertise Uber as an ambulance.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> UberOSTEO
> UberOBGYN
> ...


Dara ! Think of the possibilites ! smh.

I sware, they have ZERO morals, NO clue what Ethics and Personal Integrity are.

OH yes, a Medi Vac trip from I a motocross track in the Hi desert to Loma Linda starts at $18,000



HotUberMess said:


> I'm on the way to the store to get my new supplies.. a mop and bucket for any broken water/amniotic fluid/blood/etc, towels and a towel warmer, rubber gloves, scrubs and a mask, receiving blanket, and a breastfeeding/latching on how-to booklet
> 
> (Right after I move the cooler and 24 pack of water in the trunk to make room for baby supplies)


And write those off on taxes right ?


----------



## BeantownZombie (May 1, 2016)

They all get 1 star.. none of them closed the ****ing door


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Yeah these people need to call 911 and it sux that Uber is promoting this with their ad. Not on my tan leather seats you gonna have a baby. If they call me and tell me they have a water broken lady or she's huffing and puffing on the way in it's shuffle time.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

You people all sound like you think it's normal for a woman to ride in an ambulance to the hospital just because she's pregnant. It's not. And insurance won't cover it unless she's hemorrhaging or something that makes it dangerous otherwise.

Women have been taking taxis to hospitals when in labor for as long as there have been taxis, hospitals, and women in labor.

This is the job. I understand not wanting someone's amniotic fluid all over your car, but you're saying it's suddenly a surprise to you that it was ever a possibility? Really?

Any former cab drivers wanna join in here? I mean when you're done rolling around on the floor laughing and have caught your breath again.

SMDH


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

Uber will supply the red light to go on the roof.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> You people all so
> und like you think it's normal for a woman to ride in an ambulance to the hospital just because she's pregnant. It's not. And insurance won't cover it unless she's hemorrhaging or something that makes it dangerous otherwise.


If they SOMEHOW are able to get into the car before I realize the lady is water broken I'll deal, but other than that it's not worth it.

Taxis have the luxury of driving around a vehicle that isn't/doesn't have to be their personal use vehicle. For a lot of Uber drivers their car is also their personal car and not something they want to have to risk extreme medical emergencies being performed in. Everyone's heard the news story of a baby being born in a car and well, I don't wanna be on that news story with that mess in my car. Rushing them during a messy emergency is bad enough, but worst case scenario you won't be able to make it to the emergency to birth a baby of people you don't even know.

Babies are miracles, just don't do the miracle in my work vehicle that also doubles as my personal vehicle. If I get a separate car for Uber/Lyft, yeah sure I'll probably deal with a few miracle babies then but not in something that isn't purely for work purposes.

Plus we just don't get paid enough to double as all of these things. That pretty much scratches off new babies alone. There's rideshare drivers that wont take people to McDonalds. Expect the babies to not be delivered also.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

Water breaking can be pretty far into the process. Of course it can happen by surprise too. I've done a couple deliveries on the ambo and a bunch on clinicals at magee. It makes even more mess than you are imagining BUT it doesn't normally just happen all at once. Much more likely she goes to hospital and waits hours for that.



KD_LA said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> UberOSTEO
> UberOBGYN
> ...


I have done uberEMT and uberAAA, plus a few uberHOE and uberPIMP and I'm fairly certain uberOPIATES.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I guess as long as they tip it won't matter.


RIGHT!?

LoL


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Wraiththe said:


> _ It would be hard to refuse someone in immediate need._


me too, be happy to phone the pregnant lady a ride.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> UberPSYCH


UberPSYCHO already available


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> You people all sound like you think it's normal for a woman to ride in an ambulance to the hospital just because she's pregnant. It's not. And insurance won't cover it unless she's hemorrhaging or something that makes it dangerous otherwise.
> 
> Women have been taking taxis to hospitals when in labor for as long as there have been taxis, hospitals, and women in labor.
> 
> ...


http://www.roexaz.com
https://www.ddmedtrans.com
http://www.phoenixei.com/scheduleatrip.html

or yeah she can call a cab 
not on my leather seats nope


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> You people all sound like you think it's normal for a woman to ride in an ambulance to the hospital just because she's pregnant. It's not. And insurance won't cover it unless she's hemorrhaging or something that makes it dangerous otherwise.
> 
> Women have been taking taxis to hospitals when in labor for as long as there have been taxis, hospitals, and women in labor.
> 
> ...


Hahahaa come on these are our personal cars, not a rubber floor matted cab.

I've seen the first responder birthing video, I know what happens.. not on my upholstery!!

Probably a $5 fare too LMAOOO


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They are nuts....

Absofricking and unequivocally NUTS...!!!

Rakos


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I had kinda fantasized about driving a soon to be Mom to the hospital. And it actually happened my first year uber'n. Kinda cliche. Me and soon to be Dad were overly concerned. Mom (soon to be) was trying to calm us down between deep breathing(s).

Was kinda cool. And a bit of a let down.

But as the majority points out. That TV spot is just bad, stupid and is going to cause harm. Planting the seed of thought to the uninsured, call an uber. Not an ambulance.

=======================================================================================

_Ramble alert. Look away!_

Thank good that here in America we are all the way up to 23rd in birth fatalities and so many are adequately, medically insured and this will be a very small percentage.

An added plus! It being a lot safer, could be a long ride to Canada!

https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr63/nvsr63_05.pdf

https://www.americashealthrankings....6-annual-report/comparison-with-other-nations

https://www.healthsystemtracker.org...t-mortality-u-s-compare-countries/#item-start

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4856058/

https://www.google.com/search?q=How....69i57j69i60j69i64l2&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Probably a $5 fare too LMAOOO


Minimum fare, no tip, disputed the $150 cleaning fee that actually cost you $500 for a new seat and carpet. No compensation for damage to your eardrums from screaming through contractions. Also, 1 star for speeding thru pink light and failing to signal when turning into ER.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I can’t breathe from laughing at this post

SOMEONE CALL ME AN UBERLANCE


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> I had kinda fantasized about driving a soon to be Mom to the hospital.


I have had many men share their fantasies with me, this is a totally new one. Hey, everybody got their somethin. No judgment.

LMAO


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I don’t know how I feel about this. On one hand, I’m all for helping people and if it would help someone get to the ER or Urgent Care without incurring huge costs from an ambulance (the concept of ambulances charging is crazy to me in the first place... where I worked that didn’t happen). On the other hand, there are real emergencies that should be taken by EMS anyway. For me, it also depends on the length of the trip and severity of the medical problem. 

I’ve had times when I needed to go to the ER but didn’t because of the cost of an ambulance. 7 years ago I burnt my abdomen really bad with boiling water. Boyfriend was drinking already and couldn’t take me. So I didn’t go. I was not in any condition to drive myself.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I can't breathe from laughing at this post
> 
> SOMEONE CALL ME AN UBERLANCE


Lol yeah you, and Texie are on roll, but I mean, you know, the entire concept of using the service for urgent care is so absolutely ridiculous where do you go from there, I mean, ya just gotta laugh, or cry, or something.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

What if the pregnant woman has a service dog? 

What do you do then?


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> What if the pregnant woman has a service dog?
> 
> What do you do then?


worse, a pregnant service dog going into sympathy labor


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Texie Driver said:


> I have had many men share their fantasies with me, this is a totally new one. Hey, everybody got their somethin. No judgment.
> 
> LMAO


Har, LoL.

Made me spit beer dangerously close to brandy new $1,500 surface pro!

============================================================

..A pregnant service animal with an alternative life style.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Nobody at corporate cares about anything except public image. To change their image they need people to think that Uber is a great alternative to ALL transportation needs, including emergency transport. Unfortunately these people are looking at marketing, not safety or real world application, and the only way that this will change is when Uber drivers with women in labor or persons with missing limbs die enroute to the ER because Uber sold people on the idea that that's what we're here for.

If someone in labor starts pulling on my door handle, it's staying locked as I cancel the ride and encourage the person to dial 911. I'm not accepting that liability for the peanuts Uber pays.

What really gets to me is how Uber ENCOURAGES this behavior, and REWARDS women who order a ride while in labor while refusing to pay driver cleaning fees. Disgusting corporate bullshit. https://mashable.com/2017/07/26/uber-singapore-birth/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think I'm going to puke.


Bloody Birth Cleaning Fee Batman !

Dont Puke Here !


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> Nobody at corporate cares about anything except public image. To change their image they need people to think that Uber is a great alternative to ALL transportation needs, including emergency transport. Unfortunately these people are looking at marketing, not safety or real world application, and the only way that this will change is when Uber drivers with women in labor or persons with missing limbs die enroute to the ER because Uber sold people on the idea that that's what we're here for.
> 
> If someone in labor starts pulling on my door handle, it's staying locked as I cancel the ride and encourage the person to dial 911. I'm not accepting that liability for the peanuts Uber pays.
> 
> What really gets to me is how Uber ENCOURAGES this behavior, and REWARDS women who order a ride while in labor while refusing to pay driver cleaning fees. Disgusting corporate bullshit. https://mashable.com/2017/07/26/uber-singapore-birth/


Transportation? I thought Uber was just a Technology Company.


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

...and the SUCKY part is you wont know until you get there...this KINDA happened to me.

Had a pickup in the MAYO Clinic area....the pax gave me the wrong address, so she gave the phone to a dude. So the guy gives me accurate pick up details and says " The patient will at the front door"..OH THE SHOCK!!!

...and when I pull up, SHE IS IN A WHEELCHAIR...but it was like my 4th pax so I was taking EVERY ping...

but she had actually only had her eyes dilated, so I was all was good...

If I pick up a preggo woman and her water breaks in my ride...The baby's name BETTER be Chris (or Kris)!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pusher said:


> Transportation? I thought Uber was just a Technology Company.


Be SURE to offer water & Lactated Ringers, Intubations and open heart massage along with mints for 15 cents a minute !


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Be SURE to offer water & Lactated Ringers, Intubations and open heart massage along with mints for 15 cents a minute !


I don't have water or any of those other things, but for those heart patients I'll sell you some of my nitroglycerine tablets.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

How many drivers know what to do with a blue baby ?



chris.nella2 said:


> ...and the SUCKY part is you wont know until you get there...this KINDA happened to me.
> 
> Had a pickup in the MAYO Clinic area....the pax gave me the wrong address, so she gave the phone to a dude. So the guy gives me accurate pick up details and says " The patient will at the front door"..OH THE SHOCK!!!
> 
> ...


Or the " BENJAMIN TWINS "!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Made me think. (yea, I know but is fun to watch)

Perhaps we should carry baby aspirin just in case. Only give to apparent heart attack victims after 911 advises ya should. (?)

In researching it, it's mostly drivers who need the aspirin; https://www.google.com/search?q=ube....1.69i57j0.15339j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

So we should all definitely carry aspirin!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> You people all sound like you think it's normal for a woman to ride in an ambulance to the hospital just because she's pregnant. It's not. And insurance won't cover it unless she's hemorrhaging or something that makes it dangerous otherwise.
> 
> Women have been taking taxis to hospitals when in labor for as long as there have been taxis, hospitals, and women in labor.
> 
> ...


Agreed! You guys are a bunch of dandelions. Just take the damn pax. Or don't. You guys are a bunch of snowflakes for worrying that you are going to get sued by other snowflakes. After all you could always rate them stars based on the level you get offended! 

Don't kid yourselves, everytime you put out your car to do U&L you are an unmarked cab.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Seems like a swell idea! If the water hasn’t broken she can use Pool! Perhaps a Gun Shot Victum or a wounded felon can share the Ride as we all head towards the Emergency room.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Agreed! You guys are a bunch of dandelions. Just take the damn pax. Or don't. You guys are a bunch of snowflakes for worrying that you are going to get sued by other snowflakes. After all you could always rate them stars based on the level you get offended!
> 
> Don't kid yourselves, everytime you put out your car to do U&L you are an unmarked cab.


Uber will get SUED.
NOT ME.

UBER WILL BE SUED
AGAIN
AND AGAIN
AND AGAIN



Michael1230nj said:


> Seems like a swell idea! If the water hasn't broken she can use Pool! Perhaps a Gun Shot Victum or a wounded felon can share the Ride as we all head towards the Emergency room.


Other passenegers can tighten the tourniquet as needed

Arterial Spray is fun !


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

For better tips you should provide mints, water, aux cable and a defibrillator.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> You people all sound like you think it's normal for a woman to ride in an ambulance to the hospital just because she's pregnant. It's not. And insurance won't cover it unless she's hemorrhaging or something that makes it dangerous otherwise.
> 
> Women have been taking taxis to hospitals when in labor for as long as there have been taxis, hospitals, and women in labor.
> 
> ...


What their insurance does or doesn't cover doesn't matter to me. What matters to me is that I refuse to accept liability for that situation based on the menial compensation that I'd receive.

When I was pregnant I made arrangements beforehand for transportation to the hospital. I had people that knew I wasn't going to sue them if something went wrong, and that I could trust to get me there quickly and safely. I don't trust shuffling drivers enough, and you know it's only a matter of time before some stupid ass orders a ride to the hospital while in labor, and chooses Pool to save a buck. No thanks.

It's great that cabbies will accept that risk. Luckily I'm not a cabbie. They can call Yellow and get that ride, or do the responsible thing and plan ahead.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> You guys are a bunch of snowflakes for worrying that you are going to get sued by other snowflakes.


Where ya been brah? It's Murrica, and it's a blizzard out there.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

If Pax gives birth during ride, can we kick them out for not having child seat?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Hagong said:


> If Pax gives birth during ride, can we kick them out for not having child seat?


And if uber finally adopts a fee for additional pax do we charge them before, or after they give birth?


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Made me think. (yea, I know but is fun to watch)
> 
> Perhaps we should carry baby aspirin just in case. Only give to apparent heart attack victims after 911 advises ya should. (?)
> 
> ...


Breaking: Uber driver found liable in wrongful death after passenger with aspirin allergy dies of anaphalaxis.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...bulance-health-care-services-costs/334338001/
> 
> *This man's 2-mile ambulance ride cost $2,700. Is that normal?*


Yes, it is normal - and it's neither my fault nor my problem.

The reason it's so expensive is *the liability involved with medically necessary transportation.
*
Why is there such a high liability issue?

BS Lawsuits.

So yeah, not a chance in h3ll I'm gonna act like an ambulance.

It's bad enough with express poo they think we're bus drivers.



Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> What if the pregnant woman has a service dog?
> 
> What do you do then?


Leave the lady, take the dog.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Agreed! You guys are a bunch of dandelions. Just take the damn pax.


Nope.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Lol yeah you, and Texie are on roll, but I mean, you know, the entire concept of using the service for urgent care is so absolutely ridiculous where do you go from there, I mean, ya just gotta laugh, or cry, or something.


OMG Wonk let's start an ambulance ride share app

*Ambalift*- we'll have first responders and no equipment, we'll tell XL drivers to use their aged out minivans, and anyone deactivated for speeding can drive.

Instead of a light bar on top of the van we'll tell drivers just flash their lights and since we don't have EMTs or paramedics or equipment we can dodge regulation.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

KenLV said:


> Leave the ladTake the dog, leave the lady.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Lee239 said:


>


It screwed up my original post... argh...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

H


Lee239 said:


>


HMmmmmmm


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> And if uber finally adopts a fee for additional pax do we charge them before, or after they give birth?


has to be after in az anyway, case law. pregnant woman pled not guilty to our hefty HOV lane fine based on unborn passenger. court rejected her defense. guilty.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> OMG Wonk let's start an ambulance ride share app
> 
> *Ambalift*- we'll have first responders and no equipment, we'll tell XL drivers to use their aged out minivans, and anyone deactivated for speeding can drive.
> 
> Instead of a light bar on top of the van we'll tell drivers just flash their lights and since we don't have EMTs or paramedics or equipment we can dodge regulation.


lol. I swear we can mod the app so it strobes the driver's camera flash and he can hold it up to the windshield while he's driving so people know it's an emergency dman it! Get out the way!

Can you imagine the commercials?

Do you suffer from frequent stroke, or heart attack related falls? Get your HUMer transport service emergency pendant now. Now featuring elderly people yelling Help me I've fallen and I can't get to the hospital! or tapping SOS on their HUMer pendant if they can't speak.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fozzie said:


> What their insurance does or doesn't cover doesn't matter to me. What matters to me is that I refuse to accept liability for that situation based on the menial compensation that I'd receive.
> 
> When I was pregnant I made arrangements beforehand for transportation to the hospital. I had people that knew I wasn't going to sue them if something went wrong, and that I could trust to get me there quickly and safely. I don't trust shuffling drivers enough, and you know it's only a matter of time before some stupid ass orders a ride to the hospital while in labor, and chooses Pool to save a buck. No thanks.
> 
> It's great that cabbies will accept that risk. Luckily I'm not a cabbie. They can call Yellow and get that ride, or do the responsible thing and plan ahead.


Search good samaritan laws in your state, in doubt you will get charged or sued for giving a ride


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Search good samaritan laws in your state, in doubt you will get charged or sued for giving a ride


There's still an issue of Uber reimbursement for cleaning. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Search good samaritan laws in your state, in doubt you will get charged or sued for giving a ride


actually most courts have held that good samaritan immunity only applies if you are actually rendering medical aid. like you can't sue me because i break your ribs giving you cpr.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

Sure taxi cabs are used in emergecies, but cab companies don't promote it as a selling point. Besides cab drivers probably make 34 cents more per ride than we do!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bus Bozo said:


> This is no less than reprehensible on Uber's part! I will refuse to drive anyone needing serious medical attention, or with a high potential of needing emergent care. I'm a retired RN, and would not do it even if they paid me the wage my license and experience would command in the Philadelphia area.
> 
> It would be the wrong thing to do for a loved one, why does Uber think it's the right thing for their pax?


I can only speak from EMS but dont nurses have a duty to act? Its tough to prove but they have hard evidence with the ride request. I would think at the very least you shouldn't abandon the patient and call 911. But I think you may even have to go in the ambulance as you cannot transfer care to a lower level of care only equal or higher.



Texie Driver said:


> actually most courts have held that good samaritan immunity only applies if you are actually rendering medical aid. like you can't sue me because i break your ribs giving you cpr.


But the expectation would be with a driver is just to give a ride to the hospital or call 911 at that point, not deliver the baby. With no medical training or procedures performed you shouldnt be liable


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> But the expectation would be with a driver is just to give a ride to the hospital or call 911 at that point, not deliver the baby. With no medical training or procedures performed you shouldnt be liable


driver took bad route causing unneccessary delay, your honor. if he had not delayed my arrival, doctors could have saved my baby girl from that breach cord!


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

There's still a cleaning fee?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> There's rideshare drivers that wont take people to McDonalds. Expect the babies to not be delivered also.


Only on UP would delivering a baby be put in the same pain in the arse category as a McDonald's drive through request.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> How many drivers know what to do with a blue baby ?


Is the answer "attempt to clear the airway, massage the chest and do mouth-over-face CPR"?

Honestly can't remember, my CPR cert is 20 years expired


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

Bus Bozo said:


> This is no less than reprehensible on Uber's part! I will refuse to drive anyone needing serious medical attention, or with a high potential of needing emergent care. I'm a retired RN, and would not do it even if they paid me the wage my license and experience would command in the Philadelphia area.
> 
> It would be the wrong thing to do for a loved one, why does Uber think it's the right thing for their pax?


EMTs on Reddit claim that a woman going into labor isn't a medical emergency therefore we should drive them. You know, when you have a car with a pregnant woman demanding that you hurry to the emergency department, that sounds like a medical emergency to me.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Hagong said:


> If Pax gives birth during ride, can we kick them out for not having child seat?


Lol well technically yes! If the baby pops out enroute, and then you get into accident you could be sued for that too


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Is the answer "attempt to clear the airway, massage the chest and do mouth-over-face CPR"?
> 
> Honestly can't remember, my CPR cert is 20 years expired


two finger compressions, bursts of 5, in between mouth over nose and mouth


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> lol. I swear we can mod the app so it strobes the driver's camera flash and he can hold it up to the windshield while he's driving so people know it's an emergency dman it! Get out the way!
> 
> Can you imagine the commercials?
> 
> Do you suffer from frequent stroke, or heart attack related falls? Get your HUMer transport service emergency pendant now. Now featuring elderly people yelling Help me I've fallen and I can't get to the hospital! or tapping SOS on their HUMer pendant if they can't speak.


And when you arrive the pax text you "Driver, I'm holding up a flashing red light" lol

The phone camera flash is brilliant


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> Is the answer "attempt to clear the airway, massage the chest and do mouth-over-face CPR"?
> 
> Honestly can't remember, my CPR cert is 20 years expired


The correct answer is GET OUT OF MY CAR NOW!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> What their insurance does or doesn't cover doesn't matter to me. What matters to me is that I refuse to accept liability for that situation based on the menial compensation that I'd receive.
> 
> When I was pregnant I made arrangements beforehand for transportation to the hospital. I had people that knew I wasn't going to sue them if something went wrong, and that I could trust to get me there quickly and safely. I don't trust shuffling drivers enough, and you know it's only a matter of time before some stupid ass orders a ride to the hospital while in labor, and chooses Pool to save a buck. No thanks.
> 
> It's great that cabbies will accept that risk. Luckily I'm not a cabbie. They can call Yellow and get that ride, or do the responsible thing and plan ahead.


You don't want to take them, that's fine. But let's not pretend it's not entirely in line with the job. She DID do the responsible thing. She contacted a transportation company that she had every right to believe would send her a car to transport her.

This is part of the job. Always has been.

Now, if your beef is with Uber's pay scale, that's different. But that's not Soon-To-Be-Mom's fault.

I wouldn't tell her why you don't want to take her, either... once she's in labor she's considered physically disabled and covered under the ADA.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

wonderfulcarscent said:


> EMTs on Reddit claim that a woman going into labor isn't a medical emergency therefore we should drive them. You know, when you have a car with a pregnant woman demanding that you hurry to the emergency department, that sounds like a medical emergency to me.


Emts are and different story though, they have a duty to act, but a single emt cannot be expected to do anything more than calling 911 and transfer care or simply drive them to the hospital. If a emt or paramedic drive off and proven they can get charged with negligence abandonment and might be liable.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Uber, there when your baby daddy isn't.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> lol. I swear we can mod the app so it strobes the driver's camera flash and he can hold it up to the windshield while he's driving so people know it's an emergency dman it! Get out the way!


There's an app for that! Of course there is a risk of getting sued for that too. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosensitive_epilepsy

God bless California.


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> You don't want to take them, that's fine. But let's not pretend it's not entirely in line with the job. She DID do the responsible thing. She contacted a transportation company that she had every right to believe would send her a car to transport her.
> 
> This is part of the job. Always has been.
> 
> ...


The ADA only guarantees REASONABLE ACCOMMODATION to disabled individuals as long as the accommodations are not so extreme as to cause disruption to the business and other customers. A pregnant woman who soils a driver partner's car would cause a disruption to the the driver partner's ability to do business. Furthermore, unless the driver has a prior history of discriminating against protected classes, it would be awfully difficult for the disabled party to convince the EEOC that they were subjected to discrimination if the driver said nothing and simply drove away.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> I can only speak from EMS but dont nurses have a duty to act? Its tough to prove but they have hard evidence with the ride request. I would think at the very least you shouldn't abandon the patient and call 911. But I think you may even have to go in the ambulance as you cannot transfer care to a lower level of care only equal or higher.


I would never leave someone in distress alone before appropriate help arrived, and of course I would do what I could in the interim. Nurses are not legally required to assist anyone outside of their employment obligations, so it becomes a Good Samaritan situation. Sheesh, don't you know I'm just another Bozo on the bus?

Edited to say....Just saw your later post.....I'm surprised EMTs have a duty to act! If it's a true emergency, outside of a medical facility, and I am not reimbursed, then I am just another citizen. It is my choice if I act or not.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

wonderfulcarscent said:


> The ADA only guarantees REASONABLE ACCOMMODATION to disabled individuals as long as the accommodations are not so extreme as to cause disruption to the business and other customers. A pregnant woman who soils a driver partner's car would cause a disruption to the the driver partner's ability to do business.


That's your interpretation, and who knows? Maybe you're right. Or maybe you're not.

If you're wrong, you could stand to lose a lot more than a shift and the cost of detailing the back seat and floor of your car.

Do what you want. I'm just telling you that a woman in labor does NOT need an ambulance, and, quite often, they'll deny her unless there's something else wrong. And if you leave her on the street because she's in labor and something then goes sideways, she's going to sue both Uber AND you.

I would. In a heartbeat. Would take care of any additional medicals for me and/or the baby or pay for the kid's college. I wouldn't even care.if Uber had to pay it all or if they could go after you after I got paid. Wouldn't be my problem. You can bet they wouldn't provide an attorney for you, though. You'd have to pay for that yourself.

But, like I said, do what you want. It's your business, after all. Just be aware of what you choose to risk. Some people are able to risk more because they can afford it. Others can't, or simply choose not to.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

wonderfulcarscent said:


> EMTs on Reddit claim that a woman going into labor isn't a medical emergency therefore we should drive them. You know, when you have a car with a pregnant woman demanding that you hurry to the emergency department, that sounds like a medical emergency to me.


As a rule of thumb a woman in labor is not facing a medical emergency. So why is she going to the hospital? In. Case. Of.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Bus Bozo said:


> As a rule of thumb a woman in labor is not facing a medical emergency. So why is she going to the hospital? In. Case. Of.


That is a whole different rant, to be sure...


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

Bus Bozo said:


> As a rule of thumb a woman in labor is not facing a medical emergency. So why is she going to the hospital? In. Case. Of.


So then


SuzeCB said:


> That's your interpretation, and who knows? Maybe you're right. Or maybe you're not.
> 
> If you're wrong, you could stand to lose a lot more than a shift and the cost of detailing the back seat and floor of your car.
> 
> ...


If I took a pregnant woman in labor to the hospital and she ended up soiling my car, I would sue her for lost wages and for the money I spent on getting my car professionally cleaned. Just because she's pregnant, it doesn't give her the right to hinder my ability to make a living. Congratulations on your new baby. I need to pay rent and bills and have food to eat.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

If she had medical insurance you sue them. Theu should be glad because its cheaper that a $3000 ambulance ride


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> If she had medical insurance you sue them


Okay, then I get an attorney and sue them. It's nothing personal against the woman. I shouldn't have to suffer because she had a baby.



Bus Bozo said:


> As a rule of thumb a woman in labor is not facing a medical emergency. So why is she going to the hospital? In. Case. Of.


Is a woman in labor more likely or less likely to need urgent medical attention? Also, is a woman in labor more likely or less likely to soil my vehicle?


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> once she's in labor she's considered physically disabled and covered under the ADA


Source?


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

wonderfulcarscent said:


> Okay, then I get an attorney and sue them. It's nothing personal against the woman. I shouldn't have to suffer because she had a baby.
> 
> Is a woman in labor more likely or less likely to need urgent medical attention? Also, is a woman in labor more likely or less likely to soil my vehicle?


https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-driver-denies-pregnant-woman-a-ride-2016-1

apparently she is pretty likely to make a mess.
the driver here denied the ride because the woman was puking
the biased editorial bent notwithstanding
like oh biohazard in my car no problem
i mean yes barf happens but to fault a driver for not carrying someone who is already doing it is another thing.
happens to bar patrons all the time and they too are temporarily disabled. idc i am not a detox unit. cancelled.
likewise with any passenger condition the driver feels unqualified dealing with.
too drunk
too close to crowning

the real point for me though is the explicit marketing that uber expects my car to be used as a stork. that is wrong and irresponsible, in my opinion of course.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Texie Driver said:


> driver took bad route causing unneccessary delay, your honor. if he had not delayed my arrival, doctors could have saved my baby girl from that breach cord!


And you think a lawyer would waste their time and sue you for that?


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> And you think a lawyer would waste their time and sue you for that?


So long as an outraged grieving client is willing to pay that lawyer yes, yes I do.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> And you think a lawyer would waste their time and sue you for that?


yep i do esp. given my $1,000,000 insurance policy
do you not watch late night tv commercials man? there is a litigator with $150k in student debt on every corner in this city


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Texie Driver said:


> the real point for me though is the explicit marketing that uber expects my car to be used as a stork. that is wrong and irresponsible, in my opinion of course.


This.

This and the fact it implies the service is available for medical transport in general, and price sensitive individuals with, or without insurance are highly likely to go the uber driver route rather than an ambulance.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> So long as an outraged grieving client is willing to pay that lawyer yes, yes I do.


contingency
allstate pays


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I forgot about lawsuits. Definitely suing baby mama to get new carpets and leathers put in my car. $2000 sound reasonable

Changed my mind, I'll take them if they look like money.

By the way, the ADA is pretty specific about what is covered.. long term disabilities, yes, short term medical events and emergencies?? No.

https://www.ada.gov/ada_intro.htm


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> And UberMassage.


That one is also tied to organized crime!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bus Bozo said:


> As a rule of thumb a woman in labor is not facing a medical emergency. So why is she going to the hospital? In. Case. Of.


Probably has arrangement with the hospital and doctor



Texie Driver said:


> yep i do esp. given my $1,000,000 insurance policy
> do you not watch late night tv commercials man? there is a litigator with $150k in student debt on every corner in this city


Well go drive away then, but you may have a Google tattoo as the guy who abandoned a pregnant woman, I'm sure the public will understand. At the very least stay and call 911 till someone arrives


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

Growing up a lot of kitchens had those kitchy vinyl table cloths with the soft fabric backing. Laugh out loud! The silly thing that comes to mind for me is asking the gal in labor to sit on a kitchen table cloth. Soft on the skin and ready to catch any messes. Then if there is any mess, you just put the table cloth in a trash can. Then you drive away and wait for another ride ping.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Texie Driver said:


> yep i do esp. given my $1,000,000 insurance policy
> do you not watch late night tv commercials man? there is a litigator with $150k in student debt on every corner in this city


Not for making a wrong turn, maybe if that person tried to do a procedure that he has no business performing and saw it in a movie.

A good faith effort is a simple ride to the hospital. Good samaritan laws arent 100% liability free but created to encourage people to help. If you don't want you car messed up that's fine but at the very least call 911


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> The article mentions it in passing but skips over the implications of the use of the service for medical transport. I don't know about you but I refuse to be used for medical transport in urgent situations like childbirth, or any other urgent medical issues. We don't get paid enough to bear that type of liability.
> 
> Here's the ad, and an excerpt from the article appears below it with a link to the article following both.
> 
> ...


I can't belive what horseshit the Uber commercials are. Corporate has no clue what is happening on the street. The ad wing is staffed by a bunch of San Fran ******bags.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> And you think a lawyer would waste their time and sue you for that?


Do you think your/my/Uber's insurance company wouldn't settle a nuisance case like this in a heartbeat?


----------



## supernaut_32273 (Apr 9, 2017)

If uber wants me to haul someone with a medical emergency, my fare will be what an ambulance company will bill insurance. Yeah, I'll bill Uber $2500 to drive across town, per trip. They also better have an army of lawyers free of charge for each of us. Otherwise, cancel button. I also wanna see if Uber has our back, when we're accused of lets say a miscarriage, or get accused of further aggravating an injury because we hit a pothole!


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> And you think a lawyer would waste their time and sue you for that?


Hell yeah they would.



thepeach said:


> Growing up a lot of kitchens had those kitchy vinyl table cloths with the soft fabric backing. Laugh out loud! The silly thing that comes to mind for me is asking the gal in labor to sit on a kitchen table cloth. Soft on the skin and ready to catch any messes. Then if there is any mess, you just put the table cloth in a trash can. Then you drive away and wait for another ride ping.





Kodyhead said:


> Not for making a wrong turn, maybe if that person tried to do a procedure that he has no business performing and saw it in a movie.
> 
> A good faith effort is a simple ride to the hospital. Good samaritan laws arent 100% liability free but created to encourage people to help. If you don't want you car messed up that's fine but at the very least call 911


I'm sure that the woman would totally not try and sue you for everything you have if you were to get into an accident which resulted in the death of her unborn baby.


----------



## Liteorfree (Jul 31, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> I'm looking forward to being awarded the coveted birthing babies badge for sure.


I spit my water out when I saw this.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> It makes Uber look like they've got a bunch of ametuers working there.


Oh that's cute. How long will you folks keep believing the fairy tale that Uber has even a passing concern about drivers?

I imagine the legal department signed off..."The independent contractors are driving them. The app has no idea if a passenger is bleeding, dying, or having a baby....that's on them. Uber has no liability."


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Liteorfree said:


> I spit my water out when I saw this.


Thanks. Yeah, I almost put one of the new uber logo word "Uber" on one of the gloves but I decided against it because...lazy.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> How much is the Uber water break fee, Uber afterbirth placenta in the car fee, and Uber child birth delivery fee. It's just irresponsible for a driver to earn $2.36 to take a woman in labor to the hospital and to promote it as a service.
> 
> Do you really think I'm gonna let a woman in labor get in my car for less than $1 a mile go F yourself Uber and Dara
> 
> ...


Well if you're lucky enough to have a puddle of placenta in your back seat, save that syrupy goodness and make a delicious placentasicle - a frozen placenta popsicle treat you and your whole family can enjoy as you share with them the wonderful story about how you assisted in birthin' a baby while at your (non-medical) job driving rideshare for $10.00 per hour.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> Just imagine if someone's water breaks in your car, or they have a heart attack while in route to the hospital, or blood starts spurting out all over your car.


Hello !!!! Uber doesn't care, they just want the fare.



Wonkytonk said:


> I wonder why they felt the need to key in your local op team? That implies a certain level of autonomy by market of which I wasn't currently aware. I'm aware that things like the qualifying factors for VIP status are local op team driven, but not something like this.


I'm bilingual and I know corporate speak so allow me to translate. "We don't give a damm about driver safety. We are going to move forward with promoting the use of Uber for medical emergencies because it makes Uber look and feel good. We will check with local ops team only after a rider legally challenges the promotion and use of Uber as a medical transportation company. Drivers, you don't get to make that same challange, refer to the ToS to know your (lack of) legal rights."

It will not only be Uber's policy but Drivers will be subject to "good Samaritan" laws should they arrive and then refuse assistance.

BTW, did anyone notice the driver get out and open the door for the pax? And than no pax's closed their door? I remember Uber sent an email once about improving your rating by opening and closing doors. Please, BE-OCH, I'm not going to open and close your door for $2.85.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Honestly not disagreeing here. But I would not leave any one in need at the curb. Just couldn't do it.

Really dumb commercial, though. 

The car is a tool I use to work with. It's gonna get messed up. I signed up for that.

LoL. Imagine the poor intern at uber getting the pics of a fresh birth, aftermath. Think the carwash were ya went for the initial vacing would sue us. 

Using a junker Prius, could get a new back seat and floormats for less than $100 at a junkyard and pocket the rest of the cleaning fee.

But wouldn't want to live with my self if I didn't help some one in real trouble. Or labor. Screw the car.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

wonderfulcarscent said:


> Hell yeah they would.
> 
> I'm sure that the woman would totally not try and sue you for everything you have if you were to get into an accident which resulted in the death of her unborn baby.


Again not with good samaritan laws with a good faith effort for getting her to the hospital when she is the one who ordered the ride

And even if she did die, people did on the way or at the hospital all the time you guys think every time it's like some of you think it's a lawsuit everytime. If you want to cancel go ahead I dont blame you. But be prepared for an unwanted Google tattoo for the rest of your life


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

wonderfulcarscent said:


> The ADA only guarantees REASONABLE ACCOMMODATION to disabled individuals as long as the accommodations are not so extreme as to cause disruption to the business and other customers. A pregnant woman who soils a driver partner's car would cause a disruption to the the driver partner's ability to do business. Furthermore, unless the driver has a prior history of discriminating against protected classes, it would be awfully difficult for the disabled party to convince the EEOC that they were subjected to discrimination if the driver said nothing and simply drove away.


You going to Discriminate against pregnant women now !?!?


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Honestly not disagreeing here. But I would not leave any one in need at the curb. Just couldn't do it.
> 
> Really dumb commercial, though.
> 
> ...


It's not really about the car, it's more about liability issues. Uber will not cover or back you up if something goes wrong. Your personal insurance will not either.

I don't think any one of us would want to turn away someone in need, but there are legitimate reasons for refusing to be a medical transport of any sort willing.

There are reasons why if you ever come across a situation in this day and age of lawsuits not to engage in assistance of certain scenarios. Unfortunately due to the lawsuit mentality, you or I who have a natural inclination to help can land us in deep water so to say. Do you run your RFH (Ride For Hire) business as an LLC with the appropriate insurance to cover you and your family in the event of something occurring whereas you can possibly be sued? If you do not, you are opening the door for those in this day of self entertainment to take advantage of the system in place today.

For this and so many other reason it is imperative that drivers need a place at the table. They need a representative body willing to take these matters up with not only the companies, but also local, state, and federal government.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Again not with good samaritan laws with a good faith effort for getting her to the hospital when she is the one who ordered the ride
> 
> And even if she did die, people did on the way or at the hospital all the time you guys think every time it's like some of you think it's a lawsuit everytime. If you want to cancel go ahead I dont blame you. But be prepared for an unwanted Google tattoo for the rest of your life


The " Dreaded Google Tattoo"!

They will slow your feed for Not being Progressive !


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You going to Discriminate against pregnant women now !?!?


Lazy no good pregers! They should just go back to Pregoland and off welfare. Thats why they come here. For the cheap uber/med transport and indoor plumbing.

Thats why we need a wall. They can't climb after the second trimester!



Pusher said:


> It's not really about the car, it's more about liability issues. Uber will not cover or back you up if something goes wrong. Your personal insurance will not either.
> 
> I don't think any one of us would want to turn away someone in need, but there are legitimate reasons for refusing to be a medical transport of any sort willing.
> 
> There are reasons why if you ever come across a situation in this day and age of lawsuits not to engage in assistance of certain scenarios. Unfortunately due to the lawsuit mentality, you or I who have a natural inclination to help can land us in deep water so to say. Do you run your RFH (Ride For Hire) business as an LLC with the appropriate insurance to cover you and your family in the event of something occurring whereas you can possibly be sued? If you do not, you are opening the door for those in this day of self entertainment to take advantage of the system in place today.


I beg to differ Pusher and humbly disagree.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The " Dreaded Google Tattoo"!
> 
> They will slow your feed for Not being Progressive !


Well people google people's name all the time but I'm sure canceling and driving off on a pregnant lady wont make the media.

Im sure they will understand and side with the driver

Good samaritan laws were created because of all the paranoid scared people in this thread, go look it up.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Lazy no good pregers! They should just go back to Pregoland and off welfare. Thats why they come here. For the cheap uber/med transport and indoor plumbing.
> 
> Thats why we need a wall. They can't climb after the second trimester!
> 
> I beg to differ Pusher and humbly disagree.


Ok, how do you disagree? Please opine and explain how you will not be held liable in an event If it goes horribly array.

Remember since you are the owner of the vehicle and are the one liable for anything that occurs within it or in the event of an accident how will it not default liability back upon you.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I am saying liability, car, seats, carpets, all pales in comparison with the welfare and survival of the woman and child.

I will not be sued. My insurance company will be. Cost of doing business and don't care. I've been sued twice. Ya gotta answer letters and last one is how much they settled on. (99.9999% of the time.) As an extra layer of security, I am an LLC. If they would not settle, they could be awarded my cat, a dial phone and a bent, POS Stanley screw driver. (On record as assets.)

Bottom line is where I draw the bottom line. They, Mom and baby are more important then the bottom line. Always.

LoL, I already hate my insurance company and would, if asked testify for the plaintiff(s).

===============================================================================

*___________________________________________*

*1. The version found written on the wall in Mother Teresa's home for children in Calcutta:*

P*eople are often unreasonable, irrational, and self-centered. Forgive them anyway.*

I*f you are kind, people may accuse you of selfish, ulterior motives. Be kind anyway.*

I*f you are successful, you will win some unfaithful friends and some genuine enemies. * *Succeed anyway.*

I*f you are honest and sincere people may deceive you. Be honest and sincere anyway.*

W*hat you spend years creating, others could destroy overnight. Create anyway.*

I*f you find serenity and happiness, some may be jealous. Be happy anyway.*

T*he good you do today, will often be forgotten. Do good anyway.*

G*ive the best you have, and it will never be enough. Give your best anyway.*

I*n the final analysis, it is between you and God. It was never between you and them

anyway.*

_*-this version is credited to Mother Teresa*_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Well people google people's name all the time but I'm sure canceling and driving off on a pregnant lady wont make the media.
> 
> Im sure they will understand and side with the driver
> 
> Good samaritan laws were created because of all the paranoid scared people in this thread, go look it up.


And dried blood flakes off of skin if you cant wash it off right away . . . no need to look.
I know


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> And dried blood flakes off of skin if you cant wash it off right away . . . no need to look.
> I know


Again I understand, just dont drive away and cancel that's all I'm saying, call 911


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Again I understand, just dont drive away and cancel that's all I'm saying, call 911


And
Adults have " the Right to Refuse Medical Treatment".

Maybe not the Right to Refuse STATE FORCED INSURANCE PURCHASE.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> And
> Adults have " the Right to Refuse Medical Treatment".
> 
> Maybe not the Right to Refuse STATE FORCED INSURANCE PURCHASE.


Yeah an alert and oriented patient has the right to refuse medical treatment, is the driver the patient?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Yeah an alert and oriented patient has the right to refuse medical treatment, is the driver the patient?


No.
But calling 911 may be angrily refused as she pages yet another Uber.
( try to keep up . . .)


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

KenLV said:


> Source?


Any one with any disability is covered. Pregnancy is not a disability itself, but labor and delivery IS a medical condition that interferes with her ability to do things she normally does. This qualifies it as being a temporary disability. It's why, if she works, she's covered by disability benefits and the FMLA... anything along these lines that's covered for work purposes also goes, as much as applicable, to businesses serving the general public. No discrimination, etc.

Think about it. Stores can't keep a woman in the later stages of pregnancy out because they're afraid her water might break. Not even food stores or restaurants. It's just a risk of doing business.

This is an occurance in NYC, but the law is federal, too...

https://broadly.vice.com/en_us/arti...ber-to-refuse-ride-to-pregnant-woman-in-labor


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Any one with any disability is covered. Pregnancy is not a disability itself, but labor and delivery IS a medical condition that interferes with her ability to do things she normally does. This qualifies it as being a temporary disability. It's why, if she works, she's covered by disability benefits and the FMLA... anything along these lines that's covered for work purposes also goes, as much as applicable, to businesses serving the general public. No discrimination, etc.
> 
> Think about it. Stores can't keep a woman in the later stages of pregnancy out because they're afraid her water might break. Not even food stores or restaurants. It's just a risk of doing business.
> 
> ...


But airlines can and do keep a woman far along in her pregnancy from riding on their planes.

What about taking a woman in distress who is pregnant and bleeding and then blaming yourself when she or the baby dies and wondering if you should have ran that light to get her there quicker and the cops or law would have understood, or getting stuck in traffic with her when an ambulance could have gotten to her in five minutes and started life saving help.

I'm saying if it happens you deal with it but Uber is wrong to advertise the service as emergency transport.

The whole health system itself is so messed up that a woman got her leg stuck and injured getting out of a train and she begged them not to call 911 because she thought she would be stuck with a high ambulance charge and ER fees.

So if you feel obliged to help keep this in mind. There are private ambulance services that will not even help you unless you can provide proof of insurance of payment before hand. So you want us to be Uber midwives while alleged health care professionals in an ambulance will leave someone to die on the side of the road like the money is coming out of their pockets.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> But airlines can and do keep a woman far along in her pregnancy from riding on their planes.
> 
> What about taking a woman in distress who is pregnant and bleeding and then blaming yourself when she or the baby dies and wondering if you should have ran that light to get her there quicker and the cops or law would have understood, or getting stuck in traffic with her when an ambulance could have gotten to her in five minutes and started life saving help.
> 
> ...


Airlines do it for an entirely different reason. It's not because they don't want to clean up amniotic fluid. It's because the pressure changes in the cabin are dangerous for the unborn baby.

Like I said, do what you want. However, you should know that you're on the wrong side of the law on this. That is the simple fact of the matter.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Texie Driver said:


> i have noticed the first canned response always comes quickly after hitting "send", probably without human interaction. click "no" at end when propted did this answer your concern... or yes to " can i help you further"... this screen seems to vary... lol
> 
> the 2nd response always takes longer and seems to be at least partially human-generated. still no reply to my follow up message. will post when i get one.


Thank you for putting this out there and also the fact that you really are doing something and not just complaining to the board (_Like preaching to the choir..._). Your updates will be appreciated...


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Airlines do it for an entirely different reason. It's not because they don't want to clean up amniotic fluid. It's because the pressure changes in the cabin are dangerous for the unborn baby.
> 
> Like I said, do what you want. However, you should know that you're on the wrong side of the law on this. That is the simple fact of the matter.


That's a lie, the one on the wrong side of the law is Uber to promote it's cheap service as an ambulance ride.

Plus it's not a crime to deny someone going into labor a ride or you could ring a neighbor's doorbell and compel them to take you.

Most people are good and would, but no good deed goes unpunished. So if something happens in the car Uber is not going to pay you $500 or more for professional detailing or pay you for time lost and the new parent won't pay you either.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I don't think anyone should take a plane to the hospital either


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

I drove Brett Kavanaugh to the hearings, he asked if I had a rape kit in my uber car.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Airlines do it for an entirely different reason. It's not because they don't want to clean up amniotic fluid. It's because the pressure changes in the cabin are dangerous for the unborn baby.
> 
> Like I said, do what you want. However, you should know that you're on the wrong side of the law on this. That is the simple fact of the matter.


What about cruise lines that don't allow women past the 24th week of pregnancy on board? do they have cabin pressure issues too?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> I don't think anyone should take a plane to the hospital either


I think they should.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Paul Vincent said:


> I drove Brett Kavanaugh to the hearings, he asked if I had a rape kit in my uber car.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Airlines do it for an entirely different reason. It's not because they don't want to clean up amniotic fluid. It's because the pressure changes in the cabin are dangerous for the unborn baby.
> 
> Like I said, do what you want. However, you should know that you're on the wrong side of the law on this. That is the simple fact of the matter.


Are we talking about "Good Samaritan Law"?

Not sure what you mean being "_on the wrong side of the law_"... I'm guessing you might be implying that in an emergency you are required to provide some sort of aid?? (_just a question..._ )

*We in NJ are not provided protection if we do help unless we have some sort of training* (_Of which I have none, meaning no CPR training etc. Only basic military training_). I posted an excerpt from the the site link for NJ, I also posted a link that has the guidelines for each state. 
The URL is at the end of this post...









https://recreation-law.com/2014/05/28/good-samaritan-laws-by-state/


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Rather than bicker on UP, everyone should fry Uber on Twitter. Make the comments public, which is what they hate the most.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Most people are good and would, but no good deed goes unpunished. So if something happens in the car Uber is not going to pay you $500 or more for professional detailing or pay you for time lost and the new parent won't pay you either.


Word.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Dug_M said:


> Are we talking about "Good Samaritan Law"?
> 
> Not sure what you mean being "_on the wrong side of the law_"... I'm guessing you might be implying that in an emergency you are required to provide some sort of aid?? (_just a question..._ )
> 
> ...


Read it again it says it clearly begins with any individual and the includes people with medical training.

People with medical training have other stuff to worry about like DUTY TO ACT, ABANDONMENT and can be charged with NEGLIGENCE although in most cases it has to be proven that they were there but it would be easy with the uber app.



Lee239 said:


> What about cruise lines that don't allow women past the 24th week of pregnancy on board? do they have cabin pressure issues too?


They may be required to have a letter from a doctor but that might just be planes


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Dug_M said:


> Are we talking about "Good Samaritan Law"?
> 
> Not sure what you mean being "_on the wrong side of the law_"... I'm guessing you might be implying that in an emergency you are required to provide some sort of aid?? (_just a question..._ )
> 
> ...


Another point is just for myself, if they can wait for an Uber they can wait for an Ambulance... and hopefully they don't choose a Pool ride !



Kodyhead said:


> Read it again it says it clearly begins with any individual and the includes people with medical training.
> 
> People with medical training have other stuff to worry about like DUTY TO ACT, ABANDONMENT and can be charged with NEGLIGENCE although in most cases it has to be proven that they were there but it would be easy with the uber app.
> 
> They may be required to have a letter from a doctor but that might just be planes


Good Point about my post, your right. But in this _*litigious society*_ that we have in this country the person getting into my car may wind up owing my home...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Dug_M said:


> Good Point about my post, your right. But in this _*litigious society*_ that we have in this country the person getting into my car may wind up owing my home...


Read it again and again lol. It's your choice of good faith, no one will blame you for giving someone In need of help giving someone a ride to the hospital or helping to in a reasonable fashion with no medical training it's the reason this law was created

You even highlighted the part that says SHALL NOT BE LIABLE in your own state


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Dug_M said:


> Another point is just for myself, if they can wait for an Uber they can wait for an Ambulance... and hopefully they don't choose a Pool ride !


Problem is they can get an uber faster than they can get an ambulance. In my market the typical wait time is two to three minutes for an uber driver to pull up. From personal experience it's taken up to as long as 20 minutes for an ambulance to arrive. When you factor in the cost difference between the two services, and if that's all the math people are doing uber is going to get called way too often for medical transport.

This isn't a speculative what if thing people are already calling uber over ambulances. The below article estimates that the use of ambulances for medical transport since ridesharing started has dropped and will most likely continue to drop up to 10 to 15 percent where it believes it will stabilize. That's a huge market.

https://www.mercurynews.com/2017/12/13/uber-reduces-ambulance-useage-in-major-u-s-cities-study-says/

I don't believe for even a second that Uber doesn't know what it's doing with that commercial. Uber has most probably run the numbers and found that it's an under-serviced market.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Ok my first reponder training is old but in class we were advised of some things:

1. *You have no duty to act: *we were warned of possible lawsuit and told it is up to us to make the choice to act. This has yet to be decided for Uber/Lyft.. but some places require *taxis* to take these rides. Uber/Lyft are not taxis in my market. These riders should be advised to call a taxi, not a rideshare driver who could refuse.

2. *Good Samaritan Laws only cover you for providing medical care to the level of your training* meaning if you perform correctly you can't be sued and if you are in a position where you have to perform above your level of training you can't be sued for the wrong move. You can still be sued for, say, an accident while speeding during a live birth transport.

The reason I wouldn't want to provide the ride is purely selfish: I only do rideshare part time. I share this vehicle with my boyfriend, and I need this vehicle to be available for my other work as well as to get him to work. A live birth in the car has high chance of putting us both out of work or forcing us to rent a car at high cost. He works far from home and I travel for work. This vehicle is my personal vehicle, and this is just one of the many reasons why I feel Uber and Lyft don't operate in a legitimate and professional manner. I don't get paid enough on a per mile basis to justify the costs associated with providing live birth medical transport, period. For the people saying it's part of the job: *this isn't my job. I have a day job and it's not Uber.*

Remember, these people aren't "stranded", they do have a phone, they don't actually need anyone to call 911 for them, they can call themselves, they just don't want to, just like they don't want to call a taxi.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Problem is they can get an uber faster than they can get an ambulance. In my market the typical wait time is two to three minutes for an uber driver to pull up. From personal experience it's taken up to as long as 20 minutes for an ambulance to arrive. When you factor in the cost difference between the two services, and if that's all the math people are doing uber is going to get called way too often for medical transport.
> 
> This isn't a speculative what if thing people are already calling uber over ambulances. The below article estimates that the use of ambulances for medical transport since ridesharing started has dropped and will most likely continue to drop up to 10 to 15 percent where it believes it will stabilize. That's a huge market.
> 
> ...


Well it takes longer than 3 minutes in my market. On top of that an ambulance can perform emergency life saving stabilization that an Uber driver can not do. On top of that an Uber driver can not avoid being stuck in traffic or waiting for traffic lights while an ambulance can make up those 20 minutes by getting you to the hospital much sooner.

it's an underserved market until they have to pay off a $20 million dollar or more judgement if something happens plus the millions in legal cost. So for them to make $5 to $10 off an ambulance ride is not worth the $20 million plus loss.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

To be clear if you give a ride and drive recklessly speeding and going through red lights and then crash then yes you will be responsible for damages.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Keep in mind that jerk Seth Myers was in the news saying his wife gave birth in the lobby while he was waiting for an Uber. Had she held out 5 minutes longer and made it in the car t*hey would have had to name the baby Travis if it's a boy and Dara if it's a girl.*


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Well it takes longer than 3 minutes in my market. On top of that an ambulance can perform emergency life saving stabilization that an Uber driver can not do.


My post was predicated on two factors time, and cost, and I stated that if those were the only two factors riders were math-ing on in my market, and apparently judging from the data covered in that article from over 700 cities, my market isn't alone, then uber was going to get called a lot more frequently than it should, and that article I linked to tends to show that in fact it is.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> To be clear if you give a ride and drive recklessly speeding and going through red lights and then crash then yes you will be responsible for damages.


I feel like this is the most likely lawsuit scenario

Remember 96% of us on the road at any given time haven't been doing rideshare for more than a couple of months. Not all drivers are as responsible and level headed as the drivers on this forum..


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> My post was predicated on two factors time, and cost, and I stated that if those were the only two factors riders were math-ing on in my market, and apparently judging from the data covered in that article from over 700 cities, my market isn't alone, then uber was going to get called a lot more frequently than it should, and that article I linked to tends to show that in fact it is.


and that's fine people can call pizza hut to take them to the hospital for all I care, but Uber should not promote us as a midwife.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Keep in mind that jerk Seth Myers was in the news saying his wife gave birth in the lobby while he was waiting for an Uber.


I remember this incident I just forget the name of the guy. The uber driver was vilified when in fact he should have been for not calling an ambulance. I was disgusted with the entire episode and the way it played out in the news.



Lee239 said:


> and that's fine people can call pizza hut to take them to the hospital for all I care, but Uber should not promote us as a midwife.


You're misdirecting your animosity here I'm not contending that it should.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> I remember this incident I just forget the name of the guy. The uber driver was vilified when in fact he should have been for not calling an ambulance. I was disgusted with the entire episode and the way it played out in the news.
> 
> You're misdirecting your animosity here I'm not contending that it should.


I don't remember the Uber driver being involved besides him saying they were called.

oh I looked it up cheapo Seth Myers got mad because he was charged a cancellation fee, like $10 is gonna put a dent in his wealth,


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I feel like this is the most likely lawsuit scenario
> 
> Remember 96% of us on the road at any given time haven't been doing rideshare for more than a couple of months. Not all drivers are as responsible and level headed as the drivers on this forum..


Have you seen the video of the uber driver being screamed at by the rider who utilized the service for emergency care for his injured pet, where he keeps demanding the driver drive in an illegal fashion to get to the emergency room faster?

I saw that a while ago and the unavoidable conclusion for me is that if someone is like that in an uber ride with their pet you can damn well best believe you'll likely be dealing with that and a whole hell of a lot more where injured humans and their loved ones are being transported.

Uber needs to kill this line of advertising immediately, and they need to make it clear uber is not intended as a medical transport service to users.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> I don't remember the Uber driver being involved besides him saying they were called.
> 
> oh I looked it up cheapo Seth Myers got mad because he was charged a cancellation fee, like $10 is gonna put a dent in his wealth,


Now that's funny, rider was a "no show"....


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> I don't remember the Uber driver being involved besides him saying they were called.
> 
> oh I looked it up cheapo Seth Myers got mad because he was charged a cancellation fee, like $10 is gonna put a dent in his wealth,


Jeez what a dirtbag


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> What about cruise lines that don't allow women past the 24th week of pregnancy on board? do they have cabin pressure issues too?


A cruise is usually a 5 day trip or more. It's not a ride across town.



Lee239 said:


> That's a lie, the one on the wrong side of the law is Uber to promote it's cheap service as an ambulance ride.
> 
> Plus it's not a crime to deny someone going into labor a ride or you could ring a neighbor's doorbell and compel them to take you.
> 
> Most people are good and would, but no good deed goes unpunished. So if something happens in the car Uber is not going to pay you $500 or more for professional detailing or pay you for time lost and the new parent won't pay you either.


And the neighbor's not in the business of transporting people. Business have to accomodate, legally.



Dug_M said:


> Are we talking about "Good Samaritan Law"?
> 
> Not sure what you mean being "_on the wrong side of the law_"... I'm guessing you might be implying that in an emergency you are required to provide some sort of aid?? (_just a question..._ )
> 
> ...


No one is saying you have to provide medical aid.

Drivers love to hollar, "My car, my rules!" But the instant you agree to be paid for transport people, you have engaged in a commercial enterprise, a BUSINESS. You and your car are then subject to the same rules and regulations as any other business.

You are not allowed to discriminate against a disabled person. That is the state law. That is the federal law.

Do as you will, but know the risks. Ranting and raving doesn't change the fact of the law.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> A cruise is usually a 5 day trip or more. It's not a ride across town.
> 
> And the neighbor's not in the business of transporting people. Business have to accomodate, legally.


No they don't as an independent contractor I am not required to ride someone having a heart attack who I can not stabilize to the hospital. Neither is Uber or a taxi.

and cruise lines have infirmaries and doctors on board and ways to have helicopter emergency evacuations and still do are not required to accept women on board if they are more than 6 months pregnant.



SuzeCB said:


> Drivers love to hollar, "My car, my rules!" But the instant you agree to be paid for transport people, you have engaged in a commercial enterprise, a BUSINESS. You and your car are then subject to the same rules and regulations as any other business.
> 
> You are not allowed to discriminate against a disabled person. That is the state law. That is the federal law.
> 
> Do as you will, but know the risks. Ranting and raving doesn't change the fact of the law.


Pregnancy or a medical emergency is not a disability. You are not required to provide medical care or emergency services.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> No they don't as an independent contractor I am not required to ride someone having a heart attack who I can not stabilize to the hospital. Neither is Uber or a taxi.
> 
> and cruise lines have infirmaries and doctors on board and ways to have helicopter emergency evacuations and still do are not required to accept women on board if they are more than 6 months pregnant.


If you don't get it, it's not my problem I've provided URLs to check out.

I'm done with this topic.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> If you don't get it, it's not my problem I've provided URLs to check out.
> 
> I'm done with this topic.


Don't bother with your urls, my car my rules, worst and best that can happen to an Uber driver is deactivation.

You can't throw me in jail for not being an Uber midwife, so sue me, sue me what can you do me.

What an Uber driver should do is refuse to be a free ambulance and call the cops and tell the cops to drive her to the hospital. the cops have sirens, lights, don't have to worry about the clean up and don't have to worry about not working or getting paid while it's being cleaned.

I bet the cops are not even required to take a pregnant woman to the hospital but idiots are saying it's your duty as a business person to take them.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> I am saying liability, car, seats, carpets, all pales in comparison with the welfare and survival of the woman and child.
> 
> I will not be sued. My insurance company will be. Cost of doing business and don't care. I've been sued twice. Ya gotta answer letters and last one is how much they settled on. (99.9999% of the time.) As an extra layer of security, I am an LLC. If they would not settle, they could be awarded my cat, a dial phone and a bent, POS Stanley screw driver. (On record as assets.)
> 
> ...


See you personally won't because you set up the protections to insulate yourself from liability through the formation of the LLC, but as you know that the vast majority of drivers on these platforms do not and yes they would be held liable.

This is something most really don't understand. Even though we utilize these platforms for a brokerage service to provide work (ie fares), we are all independent owner operators running commercial RFH vehicles once we start the ride. In doing so we take on the responsibility of the passengers safety as well as the vast majority of the liability while they are in our care.

Just like being an owner operator in the trucking industry, we use brokers to get the freight (loads) , the broker carries a certain amount and degree of insurance on the loads. But it is still the responsibility of the driver (owner operator in this case) for the liability of that load. Now most carry insurance to cover this as well, but in the case of hazmat and other loads the liability of any accidents such as leaks and spills or an accident comes back on the driver operator since he signed off on the load. Same with starting the ride, we essentially sign an electronic signature of responsibility for the freight (Pax)


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> A cruise is usually a 5 day trip or more. It's not a ride across town.
> 
> And the neighbor's not in the business of transporting people. Business have to accomodate, legally.
> 
> ...


Not a disabled person. Did you read the link from the ADA that I provided? It was *very* clear.

Only taxis can be compelled to provide medical transport, and that law is not universal to all areas either.

Look at this point there's really no reason to misquote law just because you feel passionate about the topic.. it's all searchable, and if you can find something to back yourself up, go ahead and post it, I will defintely read it. I'm open to having my mind changed as I'm sure a lot of people are.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> I remember this incident I just forget the name of the guy. The uber driver was vilified when in fact he should have been for not calling an ambulance. I was disgusted with the entire episode and the way it played out in the news.
> .


Exactly my point lol, as a driver we have sympathy for the driver from our experience but the general public will not be sympathetic and that driver will have a Google tattoo


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Pusher said:


> See you personally won't because you set up the protections to insulate yourself from liability through the formation of the LLC, but as you know that the vast majority of drivers on these platforms do not and yes they would be held liable.
> 
> This is something most really don't understand. Even though we utilize these platforms for a brokerage service to provide work (ie fares), we are all independent owner operators running commercial RFH vehicles once we start the ride. In doing so we take on the responsibility of the passengers safety as well as the vast majority of the liability while they are in our care.
> 
> Just like being an owner operator in the trucking industry, we use brokers to get the freight (loads) , the broker carries a certain amount and degree of insurance on the loads. But it is still the responsibility of the driver (owner operator in this case) for the liability of that load. Now most carry insurance to cover this as well, but in the case of hazmat and other loads the liability of any accidents such as leaks and spills or an accident comes back on the driver operator since he signed off on the load. Same with starting the ride, we essentially sign an electronic signature of responsibility for the freight (Pax)


Forgive me, but no. Both times I was sued, they sued my auto insurance co. Neither time did it come close to me. A lawyer is looking for the deepest pockets.

The LLC is incase they want more than my auto liability covers. If they wanted more, a lawyer would go after Uber.

But foremost. My duty is first to my fellow human beings. Not finances, possible litigation or the insurance co who I pay for just this reason.

I won't lose my anything.

In effect, we are agreeing and erring on the side of caution. We just differ on what worries us more.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

The important issue with healthcare and I think it applies to good samaritans is that you cannot make the situation worse or cause more harm. Helping someone get to the hospital with an good faith effort is fine. However making the already existing condition worse by driving recklessly or performing a procedure you have no business doing is an issue.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

From personal experience James River will throw you under the bus.. your interior damage won’t be covered and their line will be “sue the rider (at your own expense).”

Oh wait JR is no more.. who even covers us now? LOL FML IDEK


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Exactly my point lol, as a driver we have sympathy for the driver from our experience but the general public will not be sympathetic and that driver will have a Google tattoo


Only because the media covered it that way without respect to the merit of ordering a private nonmedical vehicle in an urgent medical situation. He should have pilliard instead of driver. As it was Uber took the bigger hit ad it should.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Exactly my point lol you dont think the media will roast the driver in any of the scenarios regarding cancelling in this thread?

Trump and uber hate is low hanging fruit stories on the news lol

I could care less about uber, but dont want another driver to get that Google tattoo


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

That’s why I will stick to side gig driving tourists and look for a legit side job instead of this 53 cent per mile Uberlance BS


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Forgive me, but no. Both times I was sued, they sued my auto insurance co. Neither time did it come close to me. A lawyer is looking for the deepest pockets.
> 
> The LLC is incase they want more than my auto liability covers. If they wanted more, a lawyer would go after Uber.
> 
> ...


You don't think for one moment that the plaintiffs Lawer will go for max? You know they will, and again you even stated that you formed the LLC to insulate you personally from any liability above and beyond whatever insurance that you carry.

Now how many drivers out there do you suppose have a LLC formed? Do you think the new on boarded ones that rotate in and out constantly have one formed? Those drivers feel the most pressure from these companies as newbies to the game, they are the ones accepting minors and those without car seats all the time while most of us cancel and move on.. these will be the ones most effected in the event of something occurring.

Sure they will target Uber first, then our insurance, but don't think for a moment that a "good" Lawer would not seek the max that they could or that they won't seek damages in any matter or form that they could.

This would fall under another "GRAY" area for Uber/Lyft and you can bet your bottom dollar that they would not throw you under the bus.. like I said just another reason that we need a voice at the table.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

here is a glitch in the theory that good samaritan protection would apply to an uber driver...

you are going to need to turn the app off and give the ride for free to be protected. if you are being compensated for the service you will most likely not be protected. and, depending on your particular state law, you still may not be protected because not all jurisdictions include transportation in the exemptions from liability.

Further, if the argument is that pregnant lady cannot use an ambulance because childbirth is *not a medical emergency* ... then how does it follow that you are protected by laws designed to protect people from liability when rendering aid in a *medical emergency*?

It clearly does not.

https://www.citylab.com/equity/2015/01/the-sorry-state-of-good-samaritan-laws/384793/


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Exactly my point lol you dont think the media will roast the driver in any of the scenarios regarding cancelling in this thread?
> 
> Trump and uber hate is low hanging fruit stories on the news lol
> 
> I could care less about uber, but dont want another driver to get that Google tattoo


What kind of coverage do you think the driver would get in an event of good faith gone real bad? Say trying to help and be a good samaritan and the baby started coming so now you are placed in a position that you are not trained for and something goes horribly wrong.

Personally in the case of a cancelation and if interviewed I would clearly state that I am not trained and called 911..

Now would my natural inclination be to help? Absolutely and most likely would and have before. As a truck driver we carry fire extinguishers and I helped put out a car fire at an accident once.. would I help out another human being in distress? Absolutely if a person was trapped in that car I would have done what I could to help Free that person. That's the better side of human nature after all.

But for Uber to actively advertise and seek to put you and I and others into situations that we are not trained for is absolutely wrong. There are ambulances for reasons! When my youngest was born there were complications, thankfully we were at the hospital and I am great full there were trained personnel able to take care of my wife and daughter. EMT's have training and equipment that we do not have and I would have hated if I was a driver put into the situation that took place when my daughter was born to occur by chance in my car and have to live with that for the rest of my life.

There are already things that are out of our control doing this job, we already transport around sick people and even possibly those ready to give birth. To have a company like Uber actively seeking to find a market share placing us in possible dangers of not only financially, but mentally in an event gone horribly wrong is unethical at its core. Again a need for a voice at the table and representation to let the public really know how we feel being placed in that position.

Do you know what one of my biggest fears of driving a truck was? It was having an accident and killing someone and their kids.. things like that you live with for a lifetime. Didn't stop me from driving though, but was in the back of my head always.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

I will absolutely not transport anyone with a medical emergency or condition to a hospital. Call an ambulance. Let’s look at pregnant woman scenario. You take the preggo and then get stuck in traffic. Now she’s ready to pop in the back seat. Not even taking into account the mess and legal liabilities, you are now in a LIFE THREATENING SITUATION with a new born baby. You have to clear the baby’s airway when they are born. You don’t have the tools to do that (a suction ball). The baby can asphyxiate right there. What if it’s a breach, or the countless other scenarios that can happen? That baby can die in the back of your car. Now you have to live with that. Then you will be SUED INTO THE STONE AGE. It will be a sue everybody situation.. Uber, you, and anyone else they can think of. All for an Uber fare? No freakin way. I will dial 911 and call an ambulance for the pax. At least the cops will show up first in most cases and now they can deal with it.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

texas... you are EXPLICITLY excluded from Good Samaritan protection if the only reason you are at the scene of an emergency "because they were soliciting business or a type of service."

sorry, Friendly Uber Driver, you are not protected under Texas good sam law.

https://baumgartnerlawyers.com/freq...helpful-information/texas-good-samaritan-law/


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

You're all *WAY *over-reacting. Pregnant ladies on the verge of giving birth are driven to the hospital by their husbands all the time, and very rarely by ambulance. In a mid-major metropolitan area, you're rarely ever more than 10+ mins away from a hospital...the odds of something urgent happening in that amount time are slim to none.

In DC I have dropped not one, but TWO women in the early stages of labor at the ER. Both were recent immigrants, obviously had no access to a car, and weren't willing to gamble on DC's abysmal ambulance service maybe arriving in under an hour...I had them delivered within 5 mins of their request. In fact, there's a baby in DC named SOLA-RAH Olajuwon.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

SOLA-RAH said:


> You're all *WAY *over-reacting. Pregnant ladies on the verge of giving birth are driven to the hospital by their husbands all the time, and very rarely by ambulance.


i am not their husband


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> You're all *WAY *over-reacting. Pregnant ladies on the verge of giving birth are driven to the hospital by their husbands all the time, and very rarely by ambulance. In a mid-major metropolitan area, you're rarely ever more than 10+ mins away from a hospital...the odds of something urgent happening in that amount time are slim to none.
> 
> In DC I have dropped not one, but TWO women in the early stages of labor at the ER. Both were recent immigrants, obviously had no access to a car, and weren't willing to gamble on DC's abysmal ambulance service maybe arriving in under an hour...I had them delivered within 5 mins of their request. In fact, there's a baby in DC named SOLA-RAH Olajuwon.


By their husbands - major metro area ... Chicago it can take you 20 to 30 min to go 4 city blocks sometimes.

Slim to none chances are like accidents -- they are never planned and you never know when they will occur that's why they are called accidents. Again a company putting you into a situation by actively seeking a profitable (50%) of fare market share is unethical..

The reason truck drivers that carry hazmat have to get that endorsement and training is for good reason, they are trained in the event on how to respond in the event of an accident, just as EMT's are trained on how to respond in the event of the slim to none chance of an emergency occurring .


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

SOLA-RAH said:


> You're all *WAY *over-reacting. Pregnant ladies on the verge of giving birth are driven to the hospital by their husbands all the time, and very rarely by ambulance. In a mid-major metropolitan area, you're rarely ever more than 10+ mins away from a hospital...the odds of something urgent happening in that amount time are slim to none.
> 
> In DC I have dropped not one, but TWO women in the early stages of labor at the ER. Both were recent immigrants, obviously had no access to a car, and weren't willing to gamble on DC's abysmal ambulance service maybe arriving in under an hour...I had them delivered within 5 mins of their request. In fact, there's a baby in DC named SOLA-RAH Olajuwon.


good. the baby daddy can drive.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The other night this was my first "Uber Delivery" ride.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

I jokingly said earlier in this thread that Uber try's to portray itself as a technology company; but is in reality a Transportation brokerage. On other threads I have said the honeymoon period is coming to an end for rideshare and I think they know it with them going for the IPO. In as much so that they have been able to skirt around regulations up and till this point and have crossed the lines in so many ways, this is just another example of them " jumping the shark" thinking they can get around regulations.

There are specialty medical transportation companies out there besides the regular ambulance services. Those companies have to be licensed carriers with trained personal in many cases. There are also companies out there that specialize in transporting people to and from medical treatments such as dialysis and so forth. We all know about the 3 rd Party company that orders rides for the elderly correct?

Well how many people remember not to long ago Uber's bid to get drivers signed up to transport handicapped folks with handicapped accessible vehicles? We haven't heard to much about that lately have we? I am sure they still offer that service, just liked they pushed transportation of minors in certain markets.

If they truly would want to do it right, they could easily set up a service offering for medical transportation of any sort and offer training and so forth to accommodate that service instead of putting it out on X,Pool,Xl, oh boy no -> select, black, SUV. Or best of all pool express can you imagine that scenario?

Let them specifically deal with any rules, regs, liability issues, insurance issues and so forth on the standard playing field other companies would have to.



Seamus said:


> The other night this was my first "Uber Delivery" ride.


No seatbelt on the passanger?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I tried searching for a driver with the google stain after ride refusal.. can someone help me out? I want to know how they got the driver’s info.

Did the pax sue the driver?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Going to sue every one of you who posted after my previous posting. That's 79 posts in under 16 hours. You're all liable for the headache I just got


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I tried searching for a driver with the google stain after ride refusal.. can someone help me out? I want to know how they got the driver's info.
> 
> Did the pax sue the driver?


an easy way to get the drivers info is to go on a site and enter their license plate number, they will give it for a free in most states I think. otherwise a private detective can get it. The only way they won't have it is if the car is registered in someone else's name.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Going to sue every one of you who posted after my previous posting. That's 79 posts in under 16 hours. You're all liable for the headache I just got


No quick payday for you!


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> an easy way to get the drivers info is to go on a site and enter their license plate number, they will give it for a free in most states I think. otherwise a private detective can get it. The only way they won't have it is if the car is registered in someone else's name.


Uber will give up if pressured enough. How does a Pax get your private number to contact you for lost items? I could have swore somewhere on this site someone mentioned that they even gave out the drivers address. Can't remember the thread that was in though.


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

Liteorfree said:


> I spit my water out when I saw this.


Lyft's version would be Byrffi


tohunt4me said:


> You going to Discriminate against pregnant women now !?!?


It's only illegal discrimination if I refuse to provide reasonable accommodation. If the accommodations for a pregnant woman aren't reasonable then I am within my rights under the ADA to refuse service.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> ... Google tattoo


That seems to be on your mind so I guess I'll be open to the possibility that it's an issue and I'll keep my eyes open for it, but I think it would help if you had examples of it as it relates to the use of Uber for urgent medical transport since it's really kind of an alien concept. Well at least to me.

I mean horrible drivers sort of bring it on themselves, but do you have examples of uber medical transport screwed drivers that this happened to?

Maybe you should start a stand alone topic for this issue if you believe it's that serious that drivers should be warned.


----------



## donurs (May 31, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> UberOSTEO
> UberOBGYN
> ...


I'd add UberPSYCHO


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Also keep in mind that going into labor is a medical emergency. Just because men drive their wives does not mean that an Uber driver should have to drive a woman in labor to the hospital. It's not like refusing to drive a pregnant lady to the store, if something happens then you deal with it in which case you would call 911 and perhaps ask about a police escort to the hospital or an ambulance meeting you somewhere. just like at any time a passenger can have a stroke or heart attack, but you should not be forced to deal with an active medical emergency of a woman in labor and Uber should not promote the service as such.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

WingyDriver said:


> They're doing it down here in Florida(I know of at least one hospital in the St. Pete area)already and God help the drivers who are taking these pax around.


Time to wear a medical mask to protect against the germs of very ill patients. Do they sell purell in 5 gal drums?


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

I'd say Uber needs to have a contest for first baby born in an Uber...like a cash prize, but...

That's an automatic cleanup fee!!!



Lee239 said:


> I hope Uber gets in trouble for showing black people with no car and no insurance to pay for an ambulance.


Where's Jesse and Al???


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> The article mentions it in passing but skips over the implications of the use of the service for medical transport. I don't know about you but I refuse to be used for medical transport in urgent situations like childbirth, or any other urgent medical issues. We don't get paid enough to bear that type of liability.
> 
> Here's the ad, and an excerpt from the article appears below it with a link to the article following both.
> 
> ...


I'm having Heart Palpitations, dizziness , feeling weak, problems breathing,feel like i'm gonna faint,my arm feels numb,i know what i;ll do, Ill order a Uber to the ER,& tell the guy to step on it? JMO



Rakos said:


> You know if I didn't see this myself..
> 
> I wouldn't have believed it...
> 
> ...


can you imagine a guy driving a Fiat 500 for uber pulling up to p/u a preggo? they'll need a shoe horn to get her in the car?jmo


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> OMG Wonk let's start an ambulance ride share app
> 
> *Ambalift*- we'll have first responders and no equipment, we'll tell XL drivers to use their aged out minivans, and anyone deactivated for speeding can drive.
> 
> Instead of a light bar on top of the van we'll tell drivers just flash their lights and since we don't have EMTs or paramedics or equipment we can dodge regulation.


Uber hasn't mentioned it yet, but I wouldn't be surprised to learn that the Uber Beacon also functions in "emergency lights" mode for these hospital rides.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Just imagine if someone's water breaks in your car, or they have a heart attack while in route to the hospital, or blood starts spurting out all over your car.


I had a stroker in my car during the end of the ride. Just by chance. Not fun.



Lee239 said:


> #Longhaul ambulance rides


If there is a longer way, i will find it eventually while pretending to drive directly to pax destination. You know how many times ive "accidently" got lost or missed a turn/off ramp? Every day. Anything that is stretched beyond its original specs is a sign of efficiency.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

This is just plain scary. Uber is so desperate to display a public friendly image and trying to repair the damage of the past C.E.O. and his managers.
This falls in line with Lyft allowing their paxs to rate a driver on " fun conversation ".


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

RideShareJUNKIE said:


> I
> 
> If there is a longer way, i will find it eventually while pretending to drive directly to pax destination. You know how many times ive "accidently" got lost or missed a turn/off ramp? Every day. Anything that is stretched beyond its original specs is a sign of efficiency.


You would get 1 star and no tip from me.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

donurs said:


> I'd add UberPSYCHO


Vehicle requirements: padded van.
(although, UberPSYCH would be the driver, UberPSYCHO would be the rider)


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> The article mentions it in passing but skips over the implications of the use of the service for medical transport. I don't know about you but I refuse to be used for medical transport in urgent situations like childbirth, or any other urgent medical issues. We don't get paid enough to bear that type of liability.
> 
> Here's the ad, and an excerpt from the article appears below it with a link to the article following both.
> 
> ...


did it in Philly, ambulance $500 (HIPAA) me $ 15


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

I picked up a pregnant lady having contractions, accompanied by her husband and mother, going to the hospital. Though the baby wasn’t exactly coming down, I drove a bit more aggressively than usual while praying her water wouldn’t break on my cloth seats. 

While I could have gotten the cleaning if that had happened, I wouldn’t have had the heart to do it.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> The article mentions it in passing but skips over the implications of the use of the service for medical transport. I don't know about you but I refuse to be used for medical transport in urgent situations like childbirth, or any other urgent medical issues. We don't get paid enough to bear that type of liability.
> 
> Here's the ad, and an excerpt from the article appears below it with a link to the article following both.
> 
> ...


I haven't had anyone use my car as an ambulance in the 3+ years i have been driving.

I have received many requests to take patients home from the hospital. Unless the patient needs assistance getting into their home, i have no worries. If they do, i have concerns about liability. But i haven't refused anyone yet.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I haven't had anyone use my car as an ambulance in the 3+ years i have been driving.
> 
> I have received many requests to take patients home from the hospital. Unless the patient needs assistance getting into their home, i have no worries. If they do, i have concerns about liability. But i haven't refused anyone yet.


The incidence cases may not be that high now, though I would argue that they are given the numbers from that article I linked yesterday, and the practice of ordering uber over an ambulance is on the increase. As the article I linked yesterday indicated they expect people to increasingly order uber cars as opposed to ambulances until it hits up to 15% of all ambulance rides previously.

That's a shiz ton of emergency rides uber drivers are going to have to undertake. And they very well may begin the ride before they realize there's an medically urgent situation involved.

It's irresponsible of people to order Uber cars when an ambulance should be called but because of the cost difference it's not going away any time soon unless Uber makes it clear to the riders that use the service that that's not allowed.

What pisses me off beyond belief is that with this ad run Uber is doing the opposite and selling its service as perfectly fine for urgent medical transport. I mean for chrissakes they even have a medical transport tech meet the pregnant lady as she exits the uber driver's car thus implying a level of coordination between uber's service, and hospital staff that absolutely doesn't exist.

Then there's the below video. Take a look at it. It's an uber driver being berated by a distraught dog owner who ordered the ride to get his dog to a veterinary emergency room. What do you think uber drivers are going to have to deal with when it's someone's family member that needs to be rushed to the emergency room and they order an uber driver instead of dialing 911 for an ambulance like they should?

It's going to happen eventually. There's going to be a driver, most likely new one, or a driver who starts a ride without realizing there's an emergency medical situation at play, and something happens in route. God help that driver then because it's a sure bet uber won't.

It's beyond irresponsible of Uber to be airing commercials like this.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Uber Ambulance... 

An actual ambulance ride here in my town is between $800 and $1200. Watch Uber use upfront pricing and keep $797 - $1,197.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Uber Ambulance...
> 
> An actual ambulance ride here in my town is between $800 and $1200. Watch Uber use upfront pricing and keep $797 - $1,197.


Lol that's probably exactly what they're up to


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> I forgot about lawsuits. Definitely suing baby mama to get new carpets and leathers put in my car. $2000 sound reasonable
> 
> Changed my mind, I'll take them if they look like money.
> 
> ...


So if they are pregnant....

AND...

They are wearing a NICE necklace...

Or a pair of diamond earings...

They get priority service...

And a front seat if she wants...?...8>)

Rakos


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> no tip from me


i dont ever expect a tip, nor do i strive for them either. I tell pax I dont want your problems, i dont want your tips. The default mode for my pax is to complain, so whats the point of making the extra effort. Im not here to impress or prove myself. Im just dumbing down to the "app operating level."


Lee239 said:


> You would get 1 star and no tip from me.


I would do the same to myself and another driver that did this. My point being is that more than 50% of the time, they pax doesnt even notice, because they have no idea where they are and how they get somewhere. Most dont even know there own cross streets. Or they only know 1 way home, because thats the way its always been done. Its easy to show how smart by an obvious action, the real craft is in the subtle details, which naturally goes unoticed to the naked eye. Sometimes the slow dumb approach is more effective than the smart and hasty. 
I just want the pax to behave for the length of the ride. I dont ask for anything except cooperation. I leave after 2 min on all rides too. Im not wasting another 3 minutes to try to get 3.75. If i have to change the way i execute my driving on a day to day basis, or have to put in more effort, then im not going to continue driving. Pretty simple formula for me. This is an easy and sometimes enjoyable gig. Thats how i am going to continue to approach it until its dead or im dead. You dont have to try to win the race, if you dont show up for the race. You will never know what cards im holding, if any. If some idiot decided to give me 5 stars and a tip for doing this, then I guess i have done my job successfully! Dumb and now Dumber.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Wonkytonk said:


> It really is hard to believe this idea was vetted even minimally.
> 
> It makes Uber look like they've got a bunch of ametuers working there.
> 
> ...


This idea was likely vetted by Uber's legal team which is why they're going to ask drivers to drive pregnant women to hospitals. There have already been cases where drivers should have taken a woman to the hospital and violated local law by refusing the ride.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Perhaps someday YOU TOO can have a broke passenger with a leaking colostomy bag as a passenger.

(yes, this really happened in a cab I was fortunately dispatching and not driving)
(no, we never got paid because keeping the account happy was worth a lot more than the clean-up fee)


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

CLEVE_MAC said:


> The BALLS on this company. Unbelievable!! I can't believe that would actually be part of a video promoting Uber. It is just unbelievable. I just cannot wrap my brain around this crazy crazy arrogance that drivers are just nameless robots to provide any and all services.


Uber is a not a transportation provider - you silly rabbit. All hail the Tech Company!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I’ve done a few nonemergency/ low urgency hostipal PU/DOs and I’m only a part time driver


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> You people all sound like you think it's normal for a woman to ride in an ambulance to the hospital just because she's pregnant. It's not. And insurance won't cover it unless she's hemorrhaging or something that makes it dangerous otherwise.
> 
> Women have been taking taxis to hospitals when in labor for as long as there have been taxis, hospitals, and women in labor.
> 
> ...


Remember also, that if someone damages your car you can seek damages.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm surprised no one is upset at the worst part of the promo. None of the pax closed the door when they exited. What are they trying to teach the pax?!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm surprised no one is upset at the worst part of the promo. None of the pax closed the door when the exited. What are they trying to teach the pax?!


Shoot, you're right. But maybe the camera man did...


----------



## Doc 2u (Mar 20, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Just imagine if someone's water breaks in your car, or they have a heart attack while in route to the hospital, or blood starts spurting out all over your car.


Brand new white leather interior, after birth products, fetus juice, vomiting from the mothers, oh yeah the stains and odor will never come out I can't wait for my first pax. No worries I have proof it happens on my dash camera


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

all I want to know is do I get a nifty red flashing light that I can put on my dash ! maybe a siren also ?


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

All those passengers getting out the car without closing the door? 3 stars automatically.... Kids with no booster seat? (state law in my state) Sorry not happening.. Cancel the ride and give me my $3 cancelation.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

uberdavid said:


> all I want to know is do I get a nifty red flashing light that I can put on my dash ! maybe a siren also ?


What???!....you don't have one of those...?

You can own all the lights that you need....

It's when you display them....

Things can get a little tricky... 8>)

If I have a birthing mother in my car....

I am going to use whatever warning I can...

If that's not a real emergency....

Then I don't think...

I really should be driving....8>O

My hope in he$$ is that I attract a cop...8>)

And only at arrival will we celebrate....

A new life and a sweet cleaning fee...$500

And dare them NOT to pay it....8>)

And my name would be somewhere...

In the baby's new name....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

With all due respect, the pregnant lady is in early labor, which normally can go on for 24-48 hours. This is not an emergency and she doesn't need an ambulance. She's not going to have a baby in the car, nor in the next few hours. Is it possible her water will break? Sure, but it's almost as likely that it would happen at any time during the two weeks leading up to this point. If it does happen, collect the cleanup fee. But honestly, you're much more likely to collect that fee from a drunk.

Now, what I have a HUGE problem with is the unrestrained kid at 0:23. The only state where that's even legal in the US is New Hampshire, and only if the kid is at least 8 years old. But in any case, it violates Uber's community guidelines (https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/).


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

So I take it pretty soon people will be calling an Uber if they or a loved one has been diagnosed with mesothelioma.



KD_LA said:


> Coming soon:
> 
> UberOSTEO
> UberOBGYN
> ...


Please, no

It's bad enough people feel the need to randomly blurt out "I have cavities" in the middle of their ride... And that's on the tame side.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

uberdavid said:


> all I want to know is do I get a nifty red flashing light that I can put on my dash ! maybe a siren also ?


If you pay the 5 dollar monthly fee they'll probably activate thise features for you through in app purchase. Actually I'm a little surprised they haven't already activated in app purchases for stuff. Pay five dollars for 10 percent off your gas refills at WeCostAGuzzllian Gass stations for the rest of the month.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Prius Mike said:


> With all due respect, the pregnant lady is in early labor, which normally can go on for 24-48 hours. This is not an emergency and she doesn't need an ambulance. She's not going to have a baby in the car, nor in the next few hours. Is it possible her water will break? Sure, but it's almost as likely that it would happen at any time during the two weeks leading up to this point. If it does happen, collect the cleanup fee. But honestly, you're much more likely to collect that fee from a drunk.
> 
> Now, what I have a HUGE problem with is the unrestrained kid at 0:23. The only state where that's even legal in the US is New Hampshire, and only if the kid is at least 8 years old. But in any case, it violates Uber's community guidelines (https://www.uber.com/legal/community-guidelines/us-en/).


That bothers me too, kid looking out the window is obviously of an age for a booster seat and should be buckled in. Thanks for the reinforcement Uber about having pax care if their kids are properly protected....can't wait to hear "but it's OK in the commercial"!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Prius Mike said:


> With all due respect, the pregnant lady is in early labor, which normally can go on for 24-48 hours. This is not an emergency and she doesn't need an ambulance. She's not going to have a baby in the car, nor in the next few hours.


Here's the real truth you don't know what stage of labor she's in. That is an actor playing a role and the fact they have medical attendant meet them at the hospital more or less says everything that needs to be said about the urgent nature of her condition.

Very few drivers are in a position to make a determination about the phase of labor a rider would be in at any given time, nor is there any way that a driver can definitively determine when a baby will make an appearance regardless the outward appearance shown by the expectant mother.

Geven that Uber is extremely irresponsible for airing that commercial.

As for the clean up fee Uber can pay or not pay as they choose if drivers aren't taking rides from women in labor to the hospital it's not really an issue and if they are and are refused the fee, well it won't be too long before pregnant women find themselves without rides.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

You never know how long labor is going to take. Sometimes that baby slides out like a greased up hotdog.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> You never know how long labor is going to take. Sometimes that baby slides out like a greased up hotdog.


LOL I got the visual loud and clear. Haha


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Wonkytonk said:


> LOL I got the visual loud and clear. Haha




Sorry erryone lol

If you want some fun go to youtube and look at videos of birth happening inside of a car.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Sorry erryone lol
> 
> If you want some fun go to youtube and look at videos of birth happening inside of a car.


And when you are done with that, Dr. Pimple Popper has a fun and fascinating channel. So next time you have a pax with a face resembling the lunar surface, you will know what to do for them.

#uberzit


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 2, 2018)

Imagine the day when someone calls Uber for a ride rather than 911 and the paramedics.


----------



## Aquanaut (Feb 16, 2018)

Hawk Eye said:


> Imagine the day when someone calls Uber for a ride rather than 911 and the paramedics.


I think it's already started. This pax I was driving to the hospital to visit her boyfriend told me she called an Uber to drop her boyfriend/fiancé to the hospital earlier that week when she found him passed out when she came home. Apparently he had a seizure. She mentions that she should have called an ambulance, but then goes on to justify her decision by saying at least she was able to put him in a good hospital versus if ambulance had picked him up. Then she complained that she was charged a clean up fee from the blood he left behind in the Uber. He was bleeding from when he hit his head when he had his seizure. True story...


----------



## Hawk Eye (Jul 2, 2018)

Well....If I ever have nice looking female pax going to the OBGYN, I will offer my own services. I will point out that while I'm not a gynecologist, but I will have a looksee


----------



## Aquanaut (Feb 16, 2018)

Hawk Eye said:


> Well....If I ever have nice looking female pax going to the OBGYN, I will offer my own services. I will point out that while I'm not a gynecologist, but I will have a looksee


Too funny!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> The article mentions it in passing but skips over the implications of the use of the service for medical transport. I don't know about you but I refuse to be used for medical transport in urgent situations like childbirth, or any other urgent medical issues. We don't get paid enough to bear that type of liability.
> 
> Here's the ad, and an excerpt from the article appears below it with a link to the article following both.
> 
> ...


Absolutely not.



Wonkytonk said:


> Just imagine if someone's water breaks in your car, or they have a heart attack while in route to the hospital, or blood starts spurting out all over your car.


Yea, a big $150 and you can't drive for days. I understand the childbirth smell is stanky and doesn't go away.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Wonkytonk said:


> Yeah, I'm wondering if maybe we're gonna need midwife certification come this time next year.
> 
> You know I joke but the entire idea of this stupidity is mindboggling. This reminds me of their genius idea to be an underaged unaccompanied minor transport company earlier, and while they did away with the webpage and ads for that you can still make the argument they're quietly engaged in that business still now. At driver expense of course.


Yet you can be deleted as a driver if they find out you gave that ride to the unaccompanied minor!



Rakos said:


> Notice how they say..
> 
> no need to respond back...
> 
> ...


Twitter IS good for something, and this would be it.



SuzeCB said:


> You people all sound like you think it's normal for a woman to ride in an ambulance to the hospital just because she's pregnant. It's not. And insurance won't cover it unless she's hemorrhaging or something that makes it dangerous otherwise.
> 
> Women have been taking taxis to hospitals when in labor for as long as there have been taxis, hospitals, and women in labor.
> 
> ...


Then let her call a taxi. They charge a rate they need to make a PROFIT, not something most of us out there are able to do.



tohunt4me said:


> Be SURE to offer water & Lactated Ringers, Intubations and open heart massage along with mints for 15 cents a minute !


.08 in my town/ 65 per mile.



Texie Driver said:


> two finger compressions, bursts of 5, in between mouth over nose and mouth


No more mouth-to-mouth, it's just compressions 100/minute or to the tune Staying Alive, I believe.



wonderfulcarscent said:


> The ADA only guarantees REASONABLE ACCOMMODATION to disabled individuals as long as the accommodations are not so extreme as to cause disruption to the business and other customers. A pregnant woman who soils a driver partner's car would cause a disruption to the the driver partner's ability to do business. Furthermore, unless the driver has a prior history of discriminating against protected classes, it would be awfully difficult for the disabled party to convince the EEOC that they were subjected to discrimination if the driver said nothing and simply drove away.


Yea, that comment "part of the job" is ridiculous. This is not a job, we are not employees and we have every right to determine who will ride in our car as long as we are not discriminating. I would view a pregnant, maybe soiling my car woman no differently than the father and 2 tweens with their giant red Slurpees that I refused. He said "You HAVE to give us a ride!" and I said "No I don't!" I assessed there was the potential for red dye all over my back seat, the need to clean and the time OFF from driving - it happened before and I couldn't drive for 2 days while the car dried. So. NO. I'm not job required to do anything I don't want to do.



wonderfulcarscent said:


> Okay, then I get an attorney and sue them. It's nothing personal against the woman. I shouldn't have to suffer because she had a baby.
> 
> Is a woman in labor more likely or less likely to need urgent medical attention? Also, is a woman in labor more likely or less likely to soil my vehicle?


My medical history is that of working on a cardiac floor, but heard enough stories of what happened with pregnant women dropping babies on the floor in front of nursing administration (talking about justice) AND on the elevator. Whenever I was entering an elevator and there was a pregnant woman, I backed off and waited for another.

Long story short, pregnancy is not predictable and I'm not willing to risk something going wrong en route just because I'm thinking I'm doing the right thing. The right thing would be for the pregnant woman to call a friend. Or a taxi. Not some underpaid driver.



RaleighUber said:


> Oh that's cute. How long will you folks keep believing the fairy tale that Uber has even a passing concern about drivers?
> 
> I imagine the legal department signed off..."The independent contractors are driving them. The app has no idea if a passenger is bleeding, dying, or having a baby....that's on them. Uber has no liability."


Every word you said - Uber doesn't give a shit about it's drivers. It only cares about the almighty buck they can bring in for every ride, from unaccompanied minors to pregnant women no matter the risk to the driver.



Danny3xd said:


> I am saying liability, car, seats, carpets, all pales in comparison with the welfare and survival of the woman and child.
> 
> I will not be sued. My insurance company will be. Cost of doing business and don't care. I've been sued twice. Ya gotta answer letters and last one is how much they settled on. (99.9999% of the time.) As an extra layer of security, I am an LLC. If they would not settle, they could be awarded my cat, a dial phone and a bent, POS Stanley screw driver. (On record as assets.)
> 
> ...


They will sue Uber, they will also sue you too. They name EVERYONE involved. Good luck with that.



tohunt4me said:


> No.
> But calling 911 may be angrily refused as she pages yet another Uber.
> ( try to keep up . . .)


And you know they will.



Lee239 said:


> No they don't as an independent contractor I am not required to ride someone having a heart attack who I can not stabilize to the hospital. Neither is Uber or a taxi.
> 
> and cruise lines have infirmaries and doctors on board and ways to have helicopter emergency evacuations and still do are not required to accept women on board if they are more than 6 months pregnant.
> 
> Pregnancy or a medical emergency is not a disability. You are not required to provide medical care or emergency services.


Also, not until we "start ride" are we entirely obligated to the rider.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wonkytonk said:


> Here's the real truth you don't know what stage of labor she's in. That is an actor playing a role and the fact they have medical attendant meet them at the hospital more or less says everything that needs to be said about the urgent nature of her condition.
> 
> Very few drivers are in a position to make a determination about the phase of labor a rider would be in at any given time, nor is there any way that a driver can definitively determine when a baby will make an appearance regardless the outward appearance shown by the expectant mother.
> 
> ...


Keep Rubber gloves.

Check for Cervical Dialation.

I have big hands . . .
Never intended to specialize in O.B.G.Y.N. when i went to Nursing School.



HotUberMess said:


> You never know how long labor is going to take. Sometimes that baby slides out like a greased up hotdog.


This is true.
Sometimes all a woman meeds is a " "catcher".
Rare with a first delivery , yet it does happen.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

You can cancel a ride even after you’ve started it. I’ve done that multiple times


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> From personal experience James River will throw you under the bus.. your interior damage won't be covered and their line will be "sue the rider (at your own expense)."
> 
> Oh wait JR is no more.. who even covers us now? LOL FML IDEK


Right. Guy punched my car $1085 worth of damages (per local auto body estimator) and Uber decides from a distance it's closer to 700. Still under their deductible and not covered at all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Right. Guy punched my car $1085 worth of damages (per local auto body estimator) and Uber decides from a distance it's closer to 700. Still under their deductible and not covered at all.


Drill a couple of holes.
Dent puller.
Bondo.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Drill a couple of holes.
> Dent puller.
> Bondo.


I'm an artist, a painter. Sculpture not so much!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> I'm an artist, a painter. Sculpture not so much!


Expand your Creativity !


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> Right. Guy punched my car $1085 worth of damages (per local auto body estimator) and Uber decides from a distance it's closer to 700. Still under their deductible and not covered at all.


Sheet. Really Mel?

Not good


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah... there's a dollar amount....

That they seem to work with....

May vary by market or mode....

That they will reimburse....

Butt....pretty sure it's a promotional....

Budgeted fund they are using....

butt...is IS there... 8>)

Remember your overlords....Uber gods...

Respond to kindness and gentleness....8>O

And have your best interest at heart...

And if you don't understand that....

You have one more stage to learn....

now on your knees...

and assume the position Uber knave....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Yeah... there's a dollar amount....
> 
> That they seem to work with....
> 
> ...


All ride hail! (Zeg Hail?) LoL

Just woke and made sense and was funny in me wee lil brain, snork.

I need coffee........


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> Sorry erryone lol
> 
> If you want some fun go to youtube and look at videos of birth happening inside of a car.


NOOOoooooooo!

LoL

I just don't understand where all these babies are coming from. They know what causes that now....


----------



## thepeach (Jan 22, 2018)

I have one kid, my son who is an adult. My husband drove me to the hospital when I was in active labor. When I got into the lobby of the emergency room I started crying out loud because I was so relieved to get there safely. My son was a few weeks early and my husband had never driven to that hospital. Use common sense. Sometimes ladies go to the hospital in early labor. Some ladies are going in for a C-section. If someone is yellling and panting and holding a towel between their legs they need an ambulance.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> NOOOoooooooo!
> 
> LoL
> 
> I just don't understand where all these babies are coming from.


You don't know where babies come from?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Iowa?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Danny3xd said:


> Iowa?


No...Florida...!....8>)

Haven't you noticed...

All the weird things...

Coming out of Florida lately...8>O

And if we don't like em...

We shoot em...8>)

Ain't it a hoot...???

Rakos


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Right!? Any article that begins with "Florida man..." and it just goes wonky from there on.


----------

